# [Sponsored] CL0S3 IMPACT-Finished....always a sad time when its over......



## jokrik

Get well soon!
and totally subbed


----------



## gdubc

Must sub.


----------



## PCModderMike

This is going to be swell.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Get well soon!
> and totally subbed


Thanks mate
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Must sub.


Why thank you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> This is going to be swell.


Nice to see a familiar face!

Just looking at 7" touchscreens right now........


----------



## Art128

Can't wait to see more of this build!

I've seen your others build log, I can expect some awesome content !









building it with only one hand... Man you're courageous!

Caselabs sure know how to make awesome cases..!


----------



## WebsterXC

Subbed because its B-Neg


----------



## Fanboy88

subbed for sure!


----------



## mironccr345

Count me in!


----------



## dman811

Saw the post on facebook and I had to sub. I hope your hand heals quickly.for your sake and the sake of getting this log rolling along nicely.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Sub'marine'd all the way...!

Although you could have bought mine (and had a time of it repainting the bugger) and I'da cut you a deal on shipping.









Thanks - T


----------



## Pavijan

Subbed.


----------



## Egami

Was scared for a moment by the grey until read the line about the coming custom paint job. Subbed for sure.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Subbed because its B-Neg










I wont disappoint
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> subbed for sure!


Thanks man!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Count me in!












Another regular face!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Saw the post on facebook and I had to sub. I hope your hand heals quickly.for your sake and the sake of getting this log rolling along nicely.


Welcome to the party!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavijan*
> 
> Subbed.


Great stuff,enjoy the carnage


----------



## wermad

In for the Magoo tearing card board box to pieces


----------



## Jameswalt1

Looking forward to this one!


----------



## ArbyWan

Subbed, looks like it will be a great build so far as I like that case alot







though the "Prototype" you are designing is just absolutely stunning!


----------



## socketus

subbed, and very nice show of the assembly of the case, this is the first flat-packed log for an S3 I've seen. That's my favorite part of CL cases - the removeable panels.


----------



## CptAsian

Subbed. Sorry, don't have anything creative to say.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> In for the Magoo tearing card board box to pieces


He has been giving it furtive looks,he wants the double wall goodness.
I knew you wouldnt be long coming here....Derick will be next no doubt.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Looking forward to this one!


Welcome aboard!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArbyWan*
> 
> Subbed, looks like it will be a great build so far as I like that case alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though the "Prototype" you are designing is just absolutely stunning!


PROTOYPE is just on the back burner,im still putting work in to that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> subbed, and very nice show of the assembly of the case, this is the first flat-packed log for an S3 I've seen. That's my favorite part of CL cases - the removeable panels.


The whole construction is solid and lends itself to modding,its a steal for US customers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Subbed. Sorry, don't have anything creative to say.


Doesnt matter,welcome anyway.


----------



## ghostrider85

subbed!


----------



## mbondPDX

Most definitely subbed. I've been admiring your builds ever since first reading through the water cooling thread. Looking forward to seeing how this turns out.


----------



## d0pp3lg4ng3r

Subbed.







Excited to see some IMPACT builds!


----------



## PCSarge

building an mITX with 1 hand.... i had enough trouble packing everything i needed in a prodigy with 2 hands.

subb'd cause 1 hand is going to be a circus act mounting the mobo


----------



## DerComissar

Subbed!








Looking forward to watching this one progress.
Yes, the full-size CL's are great and all that, but the Mercury S3 is very cool, imo.


----------



## stickg1

nice b-neg, always wanted a badass M-ITX rig, this should be fun.

subbed


----------



## macandy13

Looks awesome so far, gonna use an STH10 with a ped in my next build


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbondPDX*
> 
> Most definitely subbed. I've been admiring your builds ever since first reading through the water cooling thread. Looking forward to seeing how this turns out.


Why thank you,this one will be a cracker!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> subbed!


FTW.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0pp3lg4ng3r*
> 
> Subbed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excited to see some IMPACT builds!


I think it will be one of the first in the UK too
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> building an mITX with 1 hand.... i had enough trouble packing everything i needed in a prodigy with 2 hands.
> 
> subb'd cause 1 hand is going to be a circus act mounting the mobo


I am ready.

With much codeine
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Subbed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to watching this one progress.
> Yes, the full-size CL's are great and all that, but the Mercury S3 is very cool, imo.


They have hit gold with this case that's for sure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> nice b-neg, always wanted a badass M-ITX rig, this should be fun.
> 
> subbed


Me too,got the super massive rig already,now I want a pocket rocket
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macandy13*
> 
> Looks awesome so far, gonna use an STH10 with a ped in my next build


If the quality is the same then you won't regret it.

Scan have just informed me my Impact should be here tomorrow too!


----------



## MetallicAcid

More please









MetallicAcid


----------



## SortOfGrim

Subbed! Caselabs and the Impact?


----------



## macandy13

I hope so specially paying so much for one as well :O Hope you have fun with that new board, sure has some good features


----------



## JohnnyEars

I'm in!
Looking forward to some acrylic madness


----------



## alpenwasser

Subscribe to this I shall, epic it will be.


----------



## KillThePancake

Sub a dub dub!


----------



## thestache

Keen to see this.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Naturally I'm subbed for this.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> More please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MetallicAcid


Coming right up!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Subbed! Caselabs and the Impact?


Oh yes!
Great case,great board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macandy13*
> 
> I hope so specially paying so much for one as well :O Hope you have fun with that new board, sure has some good features


It looks to be a beauty! Such a feature packed board in such a small footprint was hard to pass up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyEars*
> 
> I'm in!
> Looking forward to some acrylic madness


You know i got it.









For those wanting a go at it....
http://www.overclock.net/t/1388300/acrylic-pipebending-101/0_20
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> Subscribe to this I shall, epic it will be.


Welcome alpenwasser,good to see you in for this one too!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Sub a dub dub!












Cool beans mate!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Keen to see this.


Good to see you here,your bench come thru then? Got some great tips on polishing that delrin....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Naturally I'm subbed for this.


FTW neh?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Board has arrived!

And she is a beauty!



No AS bag....hmmmm.....



The bare board,the fiddly bits are yet to come...



VRM Daughterboard.



Push to start...like a Ferrari. Except this is cheaper in pants.





Debug panel,because ITX builds are normally cramped...however they saw fit to use a start button...



Back of the VRM board,hopefully the backplate will be compatible with a VRM block.



The soundcard,a welcome addition,ITX does suffer cut backs...this board is trying hard to reverse that.





The mPCI-e slot...takes Wifi card and the new (soon to be released) SFF SSD's





And all together now...





Magoo approves this post.



I will be tackling the pedestal later,maybe slip the board in for a look-see


----------



## alpenwasser

Holy crap that board is stuffed to the gills and beyond!


----------



## ArbyWan

Damn I am jealous!







That board is going into my next build, it was either that board or their newly released ASUS Z87I-PRO, but the added bonuses on the ROG one made my mind up.

Can't wait to see the next bit of progress!


----------



## Egami

So much good stuff in so little space. Ohh. Just ohhh.

Btw IV and V-gene didn't have AS bags either.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Man, that mobo is mos def on my list!

The only issue I can think of is the placement of the sata ports.


----------



## lee-turbo

Sub


----------



## Art128

Damn, that board really looks wonderful! Looking forward to it in the case!


----------



## onereactor

What an awesome looking ITX I may have to pick one of those up


----------



## luciddreamer124

Excited to see your build! I might be picking up Thrasher's S3 so I'm looking around for good ideas


----------



## ghostrider85

but, will it blend?


----------



## dman811

This board is the only reason I might ever get Haswell... other than that, there are just too many heat issues I have seen even on the lower end ones let alone the 4770K, which is what I would probably end up getting.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Good to see you here,your bench come thru then? Got some great tips on polishing that delrin....


Let me know any tips you got, will need to give it a polish for sure I think. Bench is pretty much done will be getting posted to me in the next few days.

That powerhouse of a board looks great! Things like that make you want to do a build just because they are so dam cool. What tubing you going to use in this build? Copper tubing?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Good to see you here,your bench come thru then? Got some great tips on polishing that delrin....
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know any tips you got, will need to give it a polish for sure I think. Bench is pretty much done will be getting posted to me in the next few days.
> 
> That powerhouse of a board looks great! Things like that make you want to do a build just because they are so dam cool. What tubing you going to use in this build? Copper tubing?
Click to expand...

Acrylic this time.

Today is all about the pedestal.
Another pile of parts,all wrapped very nicely



The base panel,drop in mount with a drain port or 2



And the top panel.
These are interchangeable with one another,the pedestal can be extended with another ped if you feel the need.



This is the back panel for the ped,I chose a 120 exhaust for mine.



Some assembly.





Now we are at the front panel,inner and outer skins





These are vital...and not included.
These are the 240/280 mounts and they will be useful in my idea.
Remember to get these if you use the ped.



Not the kit i will be using but it gives sense of size.





The feet i will be using are the MNPC feet i won for Bittechs MOTM for May.



And the finished (to a point) assembly.



To give a sense of scale,thats a Bitspower 400mm res,it will fit if you remove a cover plate in the bottom of the case.



This will fit,its a toss up between this and the XSPC 270 Photon in this build.



Now this is where it gets interesting and this pic should give you an idea of what i intend to achieve.



The board is R-ATX and the PSU will sit behind the mobo tray,much like my scratch design.
I will need to fab a midplate,a mobo tray/support and a backplate,all simple stuff.
I will also need to get solid doors (im a DUMBASS and didnt spec it with them) to rework the windows and add intakes for the rads,2 240s (one each side intaking)

There look like there is enough room and the ruler says yes but whether it will look right is another story,this why i got the ped...i can swing back to having rads in the bottom and i can get creative in the main case.


----------



## mironccr345

Nice update. It would be interesting to see what the 270 res would look like in that case.


----------



## barkinos98

another B- build?
when its ITX?

subbed brah!!!!


----------



## thestache

Looking good. Acrylic will be nice


----------



## lee-turbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Acrylic this time.
> 
> This will fit,its a toss up between this and the XSPC 270 Photon in this build.
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is where it gets interesting and this pic should give you an idea of what i intend to achieve.
> 
> The board is R-ATX and the PSU will sit behind the mobo tray,much like my scratch design.
> I will need to fab a midplate,a mobo tray/support and a backplate,all simple stuff.
> I will also need to get solid doors (im a DUMBASS and didnt spec it with them) to rework the windows and add intakes for the rads,2 240s (one each side intaking)
> 
> There look like there is enough room and the ruler says yes but whether it will look right is another story,this why i got the ped...i can swing back to having rads in the bottom and i can get creative in the main case.


Res in the pic is 450? or ?


----------



## dman811

No, I think that is a 250, although I'm not sure. Might even be a 150.


----------



## CarbonDrift

These Aqualis res are 450. It looks smaller because they're so wide.


----------



## socketus

think you're confusing ml with mm there, CarbonDrift ...

now that I'm looking it all up, could be the


http://imgur.com/E23aq


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> think you're confusing ml with mm there, CarbonDrift ...
> 
> now that I'm looking it all up, could be the
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/E23aq


They are 450ml,not mm, res

I cant recommend these or the BP res highly enough.


----------



## lee-turbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> They are 450ml,not mm, res
> 
> I cant recommend these or the BP res highly enough.


Ya, i was guessing it, as aqua comp dun sell 150 with pump adapter
Was thinking to use it in my S3 build also


----------



## dman811

on my part.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on my part.


The Aqualis is around 170 long so it was a good estimate.


----------



## NimbleJack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Board has arrived!
> 
> The mPCI-e slot...takes Wifi card and the new (soon to be released) SFF SSD's
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sff ssd? As in, not an msata ssd?

Oh, and subbed


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NimbleJack*
> 
> Sff ssd? As in, not an msata ssd?
> 
> Oh, and subbed


it's NGFF.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NimbleJack*
> 
> Sff ssd? As in, not an msata ssd?
> 
> Oh, and subbed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's NGFF.
Click to expand...

This


----------



## tjr2121

Subbed!


----------



## crazysurfanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Another piece im no likely to use...except the mounts for the SSD and HDD


Random question... how important is that piece structurally for the S3... I'm thinking of an idea that would mean not using it at all.. but not sure how strong the case will be without it?


----------



## deafboy

Keeps seeing updates on FB and keep forgetting to find the thread here, lol. Definitely in.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysurfanz*
> 
> Random question... how important is that piece structurally for the S3... I'm thinking of an idea that would mean not using it at all.. but not sure how strong the case will be without it?


Being as I have one, I suppose I can say something about it, but B would have a better answer, since his crazy ideas in his head probably already have this covered...









But as far as I can tell, if you replace the vertical bracing support that piece provides in _any_ way, it should be just fine.

Thanks - T


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> Subbed!


Thanks fella,enjoy your stay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysurfanz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Another piece im no likely to use...except the mounts for the SSD and HDD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random question... how important is that piece structurally for the S3... I'm thinking of an idea that would mean not using it at all.. but not sure how strong the case will be without it?
Click to expand...

The way this case goes together means you can get away without it,the case is stronger with it obviously.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Keeps seeing updates on FB and keep forgetting to find the thread here, lol. Definitely in.












Good to see another regular face in here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crazysurfanz*
> 
> Random question... how important is that piece structurally for the S3... I'm thinking of an idea that would mean not using it at all.. but not sure how strong the case will be without it?
> 
> 
> 
> Being as I have one, I suppose I can say something about it, but B would have a better answer, since his crazy ideas in his head probably already have this covered...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as far as I can tell, if you replace the vertical bracing support that piece provides in _any_ way, it should be just fine.
> 
> Thanks - T
Click to expand...

Pretty much this,it helps but its not vital


----------



## freitz

Subbed Nice Work.


----------



## Jermasaurus

Oooh! Glad I stumbled on to this!
I'm thinking of getting an S3 or an S5 so this will give me plenty of ideas.

Looking good so far!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

im in


----------



## kimoswabi

Has the makings for an awesome build: Caselabs S3 case, a brand new Impact Z87 ITX Mobo, acrylic pron, and it's a B Neg build!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> Has the makings for an awesome build: Caselabs S3 case, a brand new Impact Z87 ITX Mobo, acrylic pron,
> *and it's a B Neg build!*


This! ^


----------



## JohnnyEars

How's your hand healing B? I'm looking forward to the modness

..see what I did there - modness madness


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyEars*
> 
> How's your hand healing B? I'm looking forward to the modness
> 
> ..see what I did there - modness madness


I see that you ruined a very witty comment by providing a followup commentary... was that what you meant?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

So,while im unable to chop anything up right now,i will have to amuse myself by planning the res.

The front needs something to fill it up,im not normally a bay fan but the S3 is begging for something on the front to give it some detail (other than the paint job thats coming)

I came up with this.







The window has a nice chamfer on the raised section to mirror the Aquacomputer GPU blocks,when i first saw those GPU blocks,i wanted them soooooo bad,enough to buy a 780/Titan for that awesome active backplate.





A tidy looking res that will fill that gap nicely.

When i finish the SW model of all the panels of the S3 then can show you hopefully what it will look like in place.


----------



## dman811

I vote that you etch B NEGATIVE into the reservoir. Either that or CL0S3 IMPACT, or even CL0S3 IMPACT - B NEGATIVE, or B NEGATIVE - CL0S3 IMPACT.


----------



## KillThePancake

Loving the res


----------



## Jermasaurus

That res idea looks awesome!


----------



## JohnnyEars

Blindin' res! Make 2 mate, I'll have one


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I vote that you etch B NEGATIVE into the reservoir. Either that or CL0S3 IMPACT, or even CL0S3 IMPACT - B NEGATIVE, or B NEGATIVE - CL0S3 IMPACT.


I may well do a 'CLOS3 IMPACT' cutout in the SS plate so you can see the coolant thru it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Loving the res


Ta
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermasaurus*
> 
> That res idea looks awesome!


Its nice and clean,just how i like it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyEars*
> 
> Blindin' res! Make 2 mate, I'll have one












Lets just get this one done first.

I made a quick and dirty 'playdoh model' ,rather than the full assembly of individual panels that i prefer to do, to have a look at how it fits and looks.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


SEXY! Is the top also a window?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEXY! Is the top also a window?
Click to expand...

Yes. Caselabs have it as an optional extra.

Just got back from i 49,good to see Tom and Sub there along with the Specialtech forum guys,Coolmiester,Namron and the hammer flinger Skully,plus the PARVUM guys (you should see the cases they dont show the world...)

Anyway...
I want to fill that gap under the res,I think a touch screen will do very nicely..this one to be precise.
http://www.lilliputuk.com/monitors/open-frame/of701/

I will lose around 5mm around the sides and bottom of the screen but i can just resize the display to suit.



Grills cut in the doors to match the existing S3 slotwork.

My hand cant heal fast enough im telling you.


----------



## X-Nine

Watching this like a hawk. And I had Lasiks done years ago, so believe me, I can do that!









When's your gammy hand gonna be all healed up so you can start working?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Watching this like a hawk. And I had Lasiks done years ago, so believe me, I can do that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When's your gammy hand gonna be all healed up so you can start working?


Looking at a few weeks yet,depending on how the op goes on Friday..

Gammy hand...such a English thing to say,you a closet Englishman jay?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So,while im unable to chop anything up right now,i will have to amuse myself by planning the res.
> 
> The front needs something to fill it up,im not normally a bay fan but the S3 is begging for something on the front to give it some detail (other than the paint job thats coming)
> 
> I came up with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The window has a nice chamfer on the raised section to mirror the Aquacomputer GPU blocks,when i first saw those GPU blocks,i wanted them soooooo bad,enough to buy a 780/Titan for that awesome active backplate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tidy looking res that will fill that gap nicely.
> 
> When i finish the SW model of all the panels of the S3 then can show you hopefully what it will look like in place.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Watching this like a hawk. And I had Lasiks done years ago, so believe me, I can do that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When's your gammy hand gonna be all healed up so you can start working?
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at a few weeks yet,depending on how the op goes on Friday..
> 
> Gammy hand...such a English thing to say,you a closet Englishman jay?
Click to expand...

Well good luck! And no, lol, I had a good friend (who actually just passed away a week ago







) who was from Liverpool, and I bruised my hand really bad, and the first thing he said when he saw me was "What's with the gammy hand?" I cried laughing, so, it's stuck with me ever since.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So,while im unable to chop anything up right now,i will have to amuse myself by planning the res.
> 
> The front needs something to fill it up,im not normally a bay fan but the S3 is begging for something on the front to give it some detail (other than the paint job thats coming)
> 
> I came up with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The window has a nice chamfer on the raised section to mirror the Aquacomputer GPU blocks,when i first saw those GPU blocks,i wanted them soooooo bad,enough to buy a 780/Titan for that awesome active backplate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tidy looking res that will fill that gap nicely.
> 
> When i finish the SW model of all the panels of the S3 then can show you hopefully what it will look like in place.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that block and backplate are absolute porn. Had my eye on it, but since both BNeg and I have similar hardware coming for our next builds, I decided not to go for it. I'll let the big name in modding go for it, so it doesn't look like I'm copying him, lol. It's all good, we both go for similar ideas in our builds and designs, but he's far more advanced in modding than I am.

So many cool things out now a days. it's good to be a modder/enthusiast right now. Lots of cool tech.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Don't let that stop you XNine,chances are you will be finished before me anyway!

I just go with what suits the build,understandable that there will be some coincident features.

If you want any SW parts made up or some pointers then you know where to get hold of me.


----------



## stickg1

Is there anything I can do to like, heal your hand _now_. I need to see this build happen ASAP, really looking forward to it!


----------



## skruffs01

S3 is an excellent case and with AQ components ---> Subd

Looking forward to updates.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Don't let that stop you XNine,chances are you will be finished before me anyway!
> 
> I just go with what suits the build,understandable that there will be some coincident features.
> 
> If you want any SW parts made up or some pointers then you know where to get hold of me.


It's all good buddy, don't want to steal your thunder.









Thanks for the offer, I may take you up on it, but I'll probably drive you nuts.... took me like 4 hours to do one fitting.... I'm just soooo not good with CAD/3D apps. lol


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I made some changes to the res design to more mimic the AC kit im planning on.



Thicker window and adding the bolt thru face plate ties in nicely with the 780/Titan blocks.
Also etched aquacomputer into the front.



+ Pins came out of my finger yesterday!

-Splint stays on for another 2 weeks....

Alu is on its way for the backplate and interior,still 2 weeks before i can do anything with it,its just going to sit in the corner.....staring at me......


----------



## luciddreamer124

I love the red LED switches


----------



## 3dMuk

Awesome build so far B-Neg, glad im not too late to the party!







Subbed


----------



## lee-turbo

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I made some changes to the res design to more mimic the AC kit im planning on.
> 
> 
> 
> Thicker window and adding the bolt thru face plate ties in nicely with the 780/Titan blocks.
> Also etched aquacomputer into the front.
> 
> 
> 
> + Pins came out of my finger yesterday!
> 
> -Splint stays on for another 2 weeks....
> 
> Alu is on its way for the backplate and interior,still 2 weeks before i can do anything with it,its just going to sit in the corner.....staring at me......






nice
really make me want a res like that


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Because Ayd wants one,i resized it for 3 bays and went a little mental on the window....

Now to send the design off to a few people for quoting.



Left the screen off till i have one in my hands,I really need to check the dimensions of the screen itself


----------



## X-Nine

Just my personal pref, I would have stayed with your original design, kept the outside flush and clean, then done the socket head screws on the INSIDE on the reservoir to make it match the other internals, since you were going to have a clean mounted Aquaero with no screws showing. Just an idea/thought.

Heal faster!


----------



## luciddreamer124

I second the original design


----------



## modnoob

you may know me from the e22 fb page
so im just going to say this love your work


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Caselabs have it as an optional extra.
> 
> Just got back from i 49,good to see Tom and Sub there along with the Specialtech forum guys,Coolmiester,Namron and the hammer flinger Skully,plus the PARVUM guys (you should see the cases they dont show the world...)
> 
> Anyway...
> I want to fill that gap under the res,I think a touch screen will do very nicely..this one to be precise.
> http://www.lilliputuk.com/monitors/open-frame/of701/
> 
> I will lose around 5mm around the sides and bottom of the screen but i can just resize the display to suit.
> 
> 
> 
> Grills cut in the doors to match the existing S3 slotwork.
> 
> My hand cant heal fast enough im telling you.


Looking good B-neg.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I was feeling a bit brave this morning so i went to bend me some metal for the rear of the case.



Mark out the total width and height of the back panel,+20mm each side for the bends,remember to allow material for the bend so it doesnt come up short.











Because i dont have a press bender or tooling for the top 90,these will be fabbed on afterwards and screwed on.

2.5mm Alu





Oops....broke teh workbench.

Anyway,the panel is a solid fit,very happy how it came out.





Im a Magoo....hear me RAWR!!!



Todays modding soundtrack has consisted of..














So after breaking teh workbench,rain has stopped play for today.


----------



## X-Nine

Nice! That looks like some pretty thick material. Just take it easy on that hand, last thing you want is to spend more time out of action.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Nice! That looks like some pretty thick material. Just take it easy on that hand, last thing you want is to spend more time out of action.


Felt alright at the time,aches a bit now tho...

Because its funny,I thought i should post this too.



EPIC form factor v the pocket rocket.


----------



## JohnnyEars

Haha, I was looking at your cables and didn't notice the baby there at first


----------



## wermad

Nice work









MaGoo likie a boss









itx build within hp-atx build. Giant meets mouse


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyEars*
> 
> Haha, I was looking at your cables and didn't notice the baby there at first


I know,so many peole on FB were going mad saying "why did you mount it like that??"

I laughed so hard...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaGoo likie a boss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itx build within hp-atx build. Giant meets mouse


I did laugh when i took the pic.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Some progress but not of the great kind.....

I made the replacement backpanel and have it fitted,unfortunately I cant go R-ATX like i first wanted,there is simply not enough room.

So it back to square one.

No bad thing as now i get to use the pedestal and have a LOT more room to do stuff.





As you can see here,its so tight,I could 'force' it in but it would just look cramped...



No fan could be installed there and the rad would be on the floor.squashed right in with no room to work on it other than by removing the backpanel.



So,I need to get some paint on soon so it can start the cure now for mop polishing in 3 months time.

Also need to get over to the PARVUM guys for a day of mill action for the res.....

All in all,a bad month...broke finger,a small ding in my car and now my lovely plan for this build has gone slightly south.

Reminds me,I must play the Lottery......


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Moved to Intel Build Logs on request.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Moved to Intel Build Logs on request.


Yeah,not so much of the hardcore modding so its off to the Intel pen for me.


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Yeah,not so much of the hardcore modding so its off to the Intel pen for me.


Aaaww, don't worry, it's not so bad here! Although maybe I just haven't been here long enough to have
truly seen the depths of hell... :









Sorry to hear about your troubles, I know how it can feel to have life throw you an entire set of wrenches
into your plans... It kinda sucks!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Yeah,not so much of the hardcore modding so its off to the Intel pen for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaww, don't worry, it's not so bad here! Although maybe I just haven't been here long enough to have
> truly seen the depths of hell... :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your troubles, I know how it can feel to have life throw you an entire set of wrenches
> into your plans... It kinda sucks!
Click to expand...

Yeah,it not the end of the world...but i did have some great ideas for this one,shame it didnt pan out like i thought,Caselabs have been very ruthless with space.

Does mean i get to use the pedestal tho!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Some progress but not of the great kind.....
> 
> I made the replacement backpanel and have it fitted,unfortunately I cant go R-ATX like i first wanted,there is simply not enough room.
> 
> So it back to square one.
> 
> Reminds me,I must play the Lottery......


That sucks man, was hoping to see this pan out.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Moved to Intel Build Logs on request.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Some progress but not of the great kind.....
> 
> I made the replacement backpanel and have it fitted,unfortunately I cant go R-ATX like i first wanted,there is simply not enough room.
> 
> So it back to square one.
> 
> Reminds me,I must play the Lottery......
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks man, was hoping to see this pan out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Moved to Intel Build Logs on request.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Im going to carry on with the intended design,I am just letting people know that it may not stay that way....most of the fab work is done,just need to file and fit


----------



## LeandroJVarini

Nice project man! subbs!!!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Im excited!

My paint has arrived!

Off to the spray booth this weekend for some splashing!!





And a nice little touch up gun,there is not enough flat surface area for my full size and this is a great little gun for feathering......as will be explained tomorrow when i video it in action.



If i told you that these 2 liters of paint cost more than the case (not including shipping)...would you believe me?

Yup,it did.

I need to get this started now,before i start with hardware,so the airbrush work can set before i clearcoat,this is all time consuming so its getting done first

Got some nice 2 component clear coat coming for this,its going to be.....MmmmMMMMMMmmmmmMMMMMMmmmmmMMMMMMMmmmmMMMMmmmmmmm........*

XD


----------



## theseekeroffun

I missed this thread somehow...........very cool work!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Paint day!

Time to break out the trusty rusty...24ltr tank,all you need to spraying cases.



The amount of panels for a Caselabs becomes apparent when its all laid out.





And the first few coats of paint are done.









Drying in the sunshine.









And the frame all back together.





Doors/Panels have had the base coat done,next weekend they get the ICE FX and Spectra coat top coat.
You get to see what i have in mind then!

Maybe some shots with the board in....after dinner i think.


MNPC case feet that i won for Bittechs MOTM


----------



## JohnnyEars

Nice paint finish, no signs of any orange peel


----------



## KillThePancake

I like the finish! Not too glossy, not too flat, nice work


----------



## WiSK

That finish looks perfect


----------



## Thrasher1016

Love the finish!

Really like your choice in feet...
I have the black ano ones for my SG05BB "Blue Baby" build!

Thanks - T


----------



## Ragsters

Subbed!


----------



## chase11

If this is still being updated, subbed.


----------



## ArbyWan

This is coming along nicely, can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> That finish looks perfect


It looks awesome in RL,the pics dont do it justice...im tempted to pull the panels and hit it with a candy intensifier to make it deep and wet look.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Love the finish!
> 
> Really like your choice in feet...
> I have the black ano ones for my SG05BB "Blue Baby" build!
> 
> Thanks - T


Thanks fella,more to come,the cool bit is coming this weekend!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Subbed!


You are very welcome!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chase11*
> 
> If this is still being updated, subbed.


It is indeed! welcome!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArbyWan*
> 
> This is coming along nicely, can't wait to see the finished product!


Thanks! welcome to the party!


----------



## ArbyWan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> It looks awesome in RL,the pics dont do it justice...im tempted to pull the panels and hit it with a candy intensifier to make it deep and wet look.
> Thanks fella,more to come,the cool bit is coming this weekend!
> You are very welcome!
> It is indeed! welcome!
> Thanks! welcome to the party!


Lol been subbed for a while just lurking and watching the progress come along, was watching your PROT07YPE project as well, have you made any further progress on that front yet? Or one thing at a time right now lol


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArbyWan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> It looks awesome in RL,the pics dont do it justice...im tempted to pull the panels and hit it with a candy intensifier to make it deep and wet look.
> Thanks fella,more to come,the cool bit is coming this weekend!
> You are very welcome!
> It is indeed! welcome!
> Thanks! welcome to the party!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol been subbed for a while just lurking and watching the progress come along, was watching your PROT07YPE project as well, have you made any further progress on that front yet? Or one thing at a time right now lol
Click to expand...

PROT07YPE is on the back burner while i get this done,I need a LAN rig.

It will be taken up again next year.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Well it time to start unveiling what im trying to..

Today is the turn of the Spectracoat top coat.

Key the exterior panels ready for spraying,key,tack rag then a wipe over with a panel wipe to get rid of any fingerprint grease etc.





Then we apply the Spectracoat..









I know what you are thinking...doesnt look like much right?

How about now?













And smooth as a babies bum.



The pics dont do it justice,the panel shimmers thru all the prismatic spectrum,looks awesome.
When its clearcoated and buffed,it should pop out really well

And to top off my day..

A glorious MIPS Iceforce HF block!
Last of the breed and very possibly the block i will use in this build,unless i can find another then it will be going in the SR2







Thanks Namron!

Now i need to ask myself,does that awesome machined retainer need painting to match the panels....


----------



## Jameswalt1

Good lord that block is stellar looking. And the paint job too of course


----------



## theseekeroffun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Good lord that block is stellar looking. And the paint job too of course


They are also impossible to find.....


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Well it time to start unveiling what im trying to..
> 
> Today is the turn of the Spectracoat top coat.
> 
> Key the exterior panels ready for spraying,key,tack rag then a wipe over with a panel wipe to get rid of any fingerprint grease etc.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we apply the Spectracoat..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you are thinking...doesnt look like much right?
> 
> How about now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And smooth as a babies bum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pics dont do it justice,the panel shimmers thru all the prismatic spectrum,looks awesome.
> When its clearcoated and buffed,it should pop out really well


It looks almost like a pearl with some metal flake that you might see on a car.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> And to top off my day..
> 
> A glorious MIPS Iceforce HF block!
> Last of the breed and very possibly the block i will use in this build,unless i can find another then it will be going in the SR2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Namron!
> 
> Now i need to ask myself,does that awesome machined retainer need painting to match the panels....


You lucky man... I personally wouldn't paint the retainer, the block is just absolutely stunning as is.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I couldnt resist getting the panels on for a look....im secretly chuffed on how this came out,I hope i can get a similar result with the ICE FX kit,my first attempts didnt look so hot....MORE PRACTICE!!

So,with no direct light...





Looks nice.

untillthe LIGHT!!!!!!









And the piano black interior.



Magoo.



Edited out the purple force lightning so as not to disturb the younger viewers.

Let me know what you think?


----------



## JohnnyEars

That's a nice flip in that paint, good job B


----------



## barkinos98

DAAAAAAMNNNNNNN
dat pearl effect yo


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> DAAAAAAMNNNNNNN
> dat pearl effect yo


I said that on Facebook. Glad I'm not the only one thinking it.


----------



## kimoswabi

I just pooped my pants...


----------



## DerComissar

I wish I could take a trip out there to see it in the sunlight. CaseLabs cases are really suited for painting, and this custom paint job I've not seen the likes of on a case before.


----------



## wermad

Double high five from Magoo, he approves as well


----------



## Art128

That paint is awesome.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyEars*
> 
> That's a nice flip in that paint, good job B


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> DAAAAAAMNNNNNNN
> dat pearl effect yo


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> DAAAAAAMNNNNNNN
> dat pearl effect yo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said that on Facebook. Glad I'm not the only one thinking it.
Click to expand...

It looks so nice in RL too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> I just pooped my pants...


..........ok.
You are still welcome,lemme just open this window over here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could take a trip out there to see it in the sunlight. CaseLabs cases are really suited for painting, and this custom paint job I've not seen the likes of on a case before.


Thanks you kind Sir!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Double high five from Magoo, he approves as well


Magoo is just awesomesauce....he has purple force lightening....just like Vader.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art128*
> 
> That paint is awesome.


Thanks!

Im just printing some stencils up right now,cut them this weekend and hopefully get them sprayed in.

Tidy!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Some goodies turned up.





Better pics tomorrow!

Also,fret sawing 2mm alu is hard on blades......but the results are great!


----------



## stickg1

Those rads are tight what are they? Those aqua modulars?


----------



## KillThePancake

Those are some interesting looking rads, and I didn't know be quiet made power supplies. Interested to see what the aluminum looks like


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Some goodies turned up.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really like the look of the bar grille on the PSU - nice one !!
The E22 in background - a hint of tubing for the build ??








I'm going to need to know about the block soon mate - or I might just use it myself !!!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Some goodies turned up.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the look of the bar grille on the PSU - nice one !!
> The E22 in background - a hint of tubing for the build ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to need to know about the block soon mate - or I might just use it myself !!!
Click to expand...

If you need it then take it mate,I can still get them over here...at 2 places anyway.....

'Touchscreen...welcome to your new home.....in the basement....Muaahahahahahahaahaaa!!'



Time to break out the fretsaw for some sweaty bezel action.

I have to say,I was a diehard jigsaw and file guy but after seeing what Coolmiester does with one,I had to give it a go...the side panels for the rads are much better than my usual method,using downloadable MNPC rad templates doesnt hurt either!

XNine,if you read this,I need some vector pics of the caselabs logo so i can cut stencils,the jpeg looks like ass when i blow it up......


----------



## kpoeticg

Is that an Ipad 3 Screen Mod? Or is it from a laptop or a Lilliput?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Is that an Ipad 3 Screen Mod? Or is it from a laptop or a Lilliput?


Its similar to a lilliput screen,6" touchscreen but it can display 1080p,however the letters are so tiny that they are nearly invisible.


----------



## kpoeticg

NICE!!! I was looking for such a 6" monitor to do a retractrable screen mod on my current build. Not gonna have room for it now though. Then i saw what TekSyndicate did with the Ipad 3 IP Display and tried to think of a million ways to make an Ipad 3 screen work in my XB mod. No way to make it look good with the setup i'm putting in though. Great work









Also, subbed


----------



## NostraD

Are you contemplating the Bitspower full cover block for your Max VI?




These really interest me with cooling for the daughter board even!
So far lovin the build!


----------



## kpoeticg

I would hope a full board block covers the VRM's LOL


----------



## NostraD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I would hope a full board block covers the VRM's LOL


Um yeah, of course a full cover board includes the VRMs








I just thought it was neat how they crafted the board to go up 90 deg all in one piece rather than have a separate piece - guess I'm too easily excited....


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NostraD*
> 
> Um yeah, of course a full cover board includes the VRMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought it was neat how they crafted the board to go up 90 deg all in one piece rather than have a separate piece - guess I'm too easily excited....


Nah, I actually think that's a really nice piece of metal as well.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NostraD*
> 
> Are you contemplating the Bitspower full cover block for your Max VI?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These really interest me with cooling for the daughter board even!
> So far lovin the build!


Thanks! Its not even got started yet..

I am considering the BP block but seeing as i have this coming....



which should perform better,I will see what this goes like first

However,a recent encounter with an EK employee makes me wonder if i even want their product in this rig.


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Thanks! Its not even got started yet..
> 
> I am considering the BP block but seeing as i have this coming....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which should perform better,I will see what this goes like first


Oh, it has unplated copper in it!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> However,a recent encounter with an EK employee makes me wonder if i even want their product in this rig.


Hm, more soap opera stuff?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Thanks! Its not even got started yet..
> 
> I am considering the BP block but seeing as i have this coming....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which should perform better,I will see what this goes like first
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it has unplated copper in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> However,a recent encounter with an EK employee makes me wonder if i even want their product in this rig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Hm, more soap opera stuff?*
Click to expand...

Wasser,you wouldnt believe me if i told you.......it makes me want to unleash the utter bastard in me.....


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Wasser,you wouldnt believe me if i told you.......it makes me want to unleash the utter bastard in me.....


Sorry to hear that. I would not have thought W/C could be so dramatic when I got into
it back in the early 00's.








Now if you'll excuse me, my four-legged buddy is telling
me I should get away from the PC for a few moments and give him some attention.









PS: Love the .gif though


----------



## NostraD

Wow, too bad about the drama - because that block looks pretty spectacular! Hopefully it will get worked out for you!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Righy oh,time to see this baby fits ...

and it does.....just!

I will be making a bezel for it that will be mounting off the front panel rather than the bays as usual,it will be a lot simpler for me this way.





And proof of life?



Wooooo!

This will be dedicated to an Aquasuite display,will look pretty cool i think.

Now,some better shots of the rads an PSU.

Check those fins,dead straight FTW!1!!





This a dual circuit AMS rad,i will be using the both circuits as one with a flow meter/temp meter being the link up.



The PSU is a BeQuiet Powah zone 750w,plenty for the 4770k and 7990 going in this.
I went with this as BeQuiet are big in Germany for silent,reliable PSU's and It goes nice in there,obviously it needs to be gloss blacked but some of the small details...and i like small details....are uncanny.














The all important spec sheet



The stock cables,nice braid for stock units but those blue plugs....no.....just no.



And in the case,the black just doesnt match up in the slightest...gloss is the way forward here.





Because of the tightness of the case,there wont be a cable longer than 8",I have a few 90 adapters coming for the 24 pin and some will be re-purposed to make up a 8 pin 90 pair too,the idea is to make the 24/8 pin connectors go thru 180 and face down towards the PSU.



Now,the first time out with the fret saw was a great success,2 240 mounts that will panel off the rad bay instead of leaving the sides open for the rads to re breathe their exhaust....plus it centered now rather than the slight offset that the CL mounts have.





So...small advances but getting there!


----------



## fast_fate

Nice update BNeg








I'm curious as others will be about the 180 degree 24 pin plug you mention
Have you located such a thing ?? link ??
Or are you modding motherboard headers to make your own thingy.


----------



## tiborrr12

Hey B, I designed that Impact block so it's better for you to avoid it then, lol


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> Hey B, I designed that Impact block so it's better for you to avoid it then, lol


Thanks for looking.


----------



## tiborrr12

NP man, maybe we send you a block for it







Build looks good.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> NP man, maybe we send you a block for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build looks good.


Yeah..because that is likely isnt it....


----------



## tiborrr12

As you know we sponsor everyone (and their mothers). Why should you be exempt from this?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> As you know we sponsor everyone (and their mothers). Why should you be exempt from this?


Just a feeling..









Thats a nice offer from you Tiborr,thank you.


----------



## tiborrr12

The feeling is misleading in this case


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> The feeling is misleading in this case


Thanks.
I look forward to it hitting the doormat then.


----------



## Pheozero

Mmmm, tension.

Anyways, that paint coating gets me going every time I see it.


----------



## NostraD

Less lip, more work!









Anxious to see the final placement of the flat screen with bezel......you ARE going to water cool that monitor aren't you?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NostraD*
> 
> you ARE going to water cool that monitor aren't you?


That's got to be done.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

So I made my own 240 mounts,central to the ped rather than the offset CL ones,2mm Alu and a fretsaw= Win neh?





































Alpenfohn 120mm PWM fans are as quiet as a grave and lookers too!

More goodies to photo tomorrow...I needs daylight!!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Lets start with the fans.

These are Alpenfohn 120mm WingBoost PWM fans.



Specs.

Size: 120x120x025mm

Operating Voltage: 5 - 13,2 VDC

Noise: 19,7 dB(A)

Speed (12V): 1500 rpm

Speed (7V): 850-900 rpm

Speed (5V): 500 - 550 rpm

Airflow:108 m³/h

And in the box?

1 x 400mm sleeved cable extention

1 x 7 VDC adapter

1 x 5 VDC adapter

4 x rubber buckles for mounting



Now,what I like about this is that they give you pretty much everything you need,5v and 7v step downs,rubber prong mounts if you like that kind of thing...a large braided extension as well,there is also a PWM daisy chain set up already on the fan,ideal for me as i want just one feed wire going to the aquaero for the rad banks.

The braid itself is a an almost sexual rubber feeling braid...not the usual plastic strand braid that is commonplace.

I wish they did a 140 version for the back panel tho....



Now to the other bit in the box..

The Aquaero USB high flow flowmeter.



The usual AC box...battered with minimal protection inside...



You can hook up a 2 pin temp probe to the flowmeter and it will report back via USB so thats another cable i wont have to braid! Bonuses all round then!

You dont go short of cables thats for sure....



A clear light shot.



And a little perv down the port,you can see the spinner inside.



So my cunning plan is this,I am using a dual circuit rad and the 2 waterchannels will be bridged by the flow meter at the end of the loop.



2 90's and a 180 acrylic looparound and thats done. Its always the way,waiting on stuff to finish other stuff.

Thanks to Nate at E22 for lazoring (pew pew) me a bezel for my screen,I made one myself but straight lines by hand with close reference points=never looks quite right...so after a few hours of filing,I caved in and got it done right.



Cheap too,I will be using him for the res fabrication....once i have finished with it in Solidworks.....I cant stop fiddling with it!

I also have 3 sponsors to add for this build,very exciting for me indeed!







Thanks for the opportunity guys! Im stoked that you want to assist in this build!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I am aware that this needs to go into the sponsored thread,OCN will have to wait till my replacement bank card arrives.


----------



## NYMD

>These are Alpenfohn 120mm WingBoost PWM fans.

Germans make damn sexy fans.

You'll have an Aquaero 5 or 6 in charge of all of this I assume?


----------



## JohnnyEars

The usual AC box...battered with minimal protection inside... made me chuckle, It's all about the contents with them








Congrats on the new sponsors, it's looking quality mate


----------



## SortOfGrim

Those Alpenföhn fans look smexy! But they do make 140mm Wing boost, just not in black&white (yet?)

You could diy one of the other fans..


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Those Alpenföhn fans look smexy! But they do make 140mm Wing boost, just not in black&white (yet?)
> 
> You could diy one of the other fans..


Oh man, those Deep Orange ones are gorgeous!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> >These are Alpenfohn 120mm WingBoost PWM fans.
> 
> Germans make damn sexy fans.
> 
> You'll have an Aquaero 5 or 6 in charge of all of this I assume?


Of course,it earlier in the thread.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyEars*
> 
> The usual AC box...battered with minimal protection inside... made me chuckle, It's all about the contents with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new sponsors, it's looking quality mate


Specialtech are my long time sponsor,Bitspower are new to me and Monsoon are providing me a pro mandrel set so i had to mention them as a contributor
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Those Alpenföhn fans look smexy! But they do make 140mm Wing boost, just not in black&white (yet?)
> 
> You could diy one of the other fans..


I could but would the white match? White is very tricky like that....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Those Alpenföhn fans look smexy! But they do make 140mm Wing boost, just not in black&white (yet?)
> 
> You could diy one of the other fans..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, those Deep Orange ones are gorgeous!
Click to expand...

All of them are lovely...I was initially thinking of the red but red isnt one of the colours of this build...except some board components of course.


----------



## onevoicewild

With how much that paint probably costs! there may not be any money left on the Bank card? But it was worth every penny. This is just a gorgeous build!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> With how much that paint probably costs! there may not be any money left on the Bank card? But it was worth every penny. This is just a gorgeous build!


Dont worry,there is more in the tank...however...

My box from Bitspower has arrived!

Many thanks to Lily and the Bitspower team.
You cant talk about BP and not start with the fittings,these is what BP are famous for.
Fittings...quantity: a heap.


These are the fittings i will be using,not a vast variety but plenty of them!



Now for the evergreen D5 top and mod kit,not much i can say about this...not much out there that can make a D5 look as great as this kit!











And finally,the IMPACT full cover in all her glory!







Now I can start plumbing in,just waiting for the mandrel kit from Monsoon to arrive,will be re-doing the 101's and I want to kill two birds with one stone by plumbing this up as an example.


----------



## SortOfGrim

^









How tall is that valve? I got a universal (ugly) valve that's 4.5cm tall, so I'm hoping that the bp one is shorter


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How tall is that valve? I got a universal (ugly) valve that's 4.5cm tall, so I'm hoping that the bp one is shorter


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Is that the black ice full block? Can't tell from my ip5. I planned on getting the same but can't seem to find a price on em? Looking good though


----------



## socketus

nah, that's a Bitspower - they run around $120


----------



## kylelols

So late for the party but a damn good read to see this build shape up. Instant sub and a cheers to you my friend









that spectral point is on point







cant wait for the next update


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> nah, that's a Bitspower - they run around $120


I know it's bitspower from looking at it/the box itself







but they have a few variations and it looked like the black ice version not the clear acrylic. $120 isn't bad price though. I looked on the site and never seen a price :/ . Now just need to see how it looks installed so I can make up my mind on which one to get myself. Looking forward to seeing some more updates









Edit: turned my phone sideways and see it's the ice blk version







couldn't read it in upright view lol


----------



## SortOfGrim

Not to take over your thread, B-








But I just gotta say those Alpenföhn Föhn120 Wing Boost are









silent, no vibration, just wow, so thx man!


----------



## rationalthinking

I'm wanting to order the FC MOBO block for my Impact also but didn't want to go Bispower because my CPU/GPU blocks are both EKWB. Anyone know when the EKWB FC MOBO block will be released?

I love those fans BTW. Wow!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylelols*
> 
> So late for the party but a damn good read to see this build shape up. Instant sub and a cheers to you my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that spectral point is on point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait for the next update


It is rather nice paint,pics just dont do it justice....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruSkillzzRuns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> nah, that's a Bitspower - they run around $120
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed the Bitspower block,Black ice top
> 
> I know it's bitspower from looking at it/the box itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but they have a few variations and it looked like the black ice version not the clear acrylic. $120 isn't bad price though. I looked on the site and never seen a price :/ . Now just need to see how it looks installed so I can make up my mind on which one to get myself. Looking forward to seeing some more updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: turned my phone sideways and see it's the ice blk version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couldn't read it in upright view lol
Click to expand...

Should be done by the weekend. Pics when its done

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Not to take over your thread, B-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I just gotta say those Alpenföhn Föhn120 Wing Boost are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silent, no vibration, just wow, so thx man!


Glad you like them,something a little different from the Corsair and Scythe fans we see so much of.
They really are quiet like the grave..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> I'm wanting to order the FC MOBO block for my Impact also but didn't want to go Bispower because my CPU/GPU blocks are both EKWB. Anyone know when the EKWB FC MOBO block will be released?
> 
> I love those fans BTW. Wow!


The EK block should be coming soon,I have one coming for review from EK...Im just waiting for it to actually appear.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Progress!
Screen is now in place awaiting the brackets,all painted and looking rather spiffing.







And the airbrush stencil has arrived!

Stencil Warehouse turned these around in a day and were cheap,I recommend if anyone is looking for that kind of service.
So the IO plate on the front needed to be Spectracoated too.







And finally finished the storage mounts.







Later today will be spent fitting the rads and fans in place and start looking at the tubing runs in the ped,the drain needs fitting thru the ped endpanel and I need to look at the wiring loom for the fans and the screen.

......I cant stop looking at the screen,it looks like it was made for it in that pedestal.


----------



## barkinos98

That screen there looks so cute


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Progress!










Wicked! Cool! Smashing! Awesome!


----------



## dman811

That screen looks like it is meant to be there, though if I may ask, what is the Case Labs sign (or whatever it is) for?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That screen looks like it is meant to be there, though if I may ask, what is the Case Labs sign (or whatever it is) for?


Its a .25 mylar airbrush stencil,im airbrushing Caselabs on the front with a S3 on the pedestal.
Sponsors of this build will also get their company logo stenciled in.


----------



## dman811

Sounds pretty awesome!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Sounds pretty awesome!


I hope it copmes out like it is in my head...thats the hard bit.

Did some more pictures,trying various methods....Lowfat does awesome camera work,I want his skills so badly...
Rads fitted and dressed up in lovely Bitspower!







And some more ped shots....














And one of as it sits right now.


----------



## kpoeticg

Lowfat's solely responsible for me no longer trying to run a build log with my Galaxy S3. His skills are incredible

That being said, as some1 following your build log, your pics are spot on
Some1 like me still has a TON to learn. Your pics are WELL above OCN standards


----------



## thepoopscooper

Im late to the party, but this is amazing! Subbed!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thepoopscooper*
> 
> Im late to the party, but this is amazing! Subbed!


Welcome!
Glad you like it,I have a few other logs you can see in my sig if you are interested.


----------



## Oliver1234

Wow, I've seen this build a couple times browsing on here, and it's really coming along quite well! The only thing I'm questioning is the IO shield in the last photo, do you plan to paint it?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oliver1234*
> 
> Wow, I've seen this build a couple times browsing on here, and it's really coming along quite well! The only thing I'm questioning is the IO shield in the last photo, do you plan to paint it?


He said it was a stencil for airbrushing so I would think so. My question is how is he going to contrast with the paint he already has.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Oliver1234*
> 
> Wow, I've seen this build a couple times browsing on here, and it's really coming along quite well! The only thing I'm questioning is the IO shield in the last photo, do you plan to paint it?
> 
> 
> 
> He said it was a stencil for airbrushing so I would think so. My question is how is he going to contrast with the paint he already has.
Click to expand...

He means the mobo IO,I will be painting it i think...

And the contrast colour will be white...along with the coolant.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> *He means the mobo IO,I will be painting it i think...*
> 
> And the contrast colour will be white...along with the coolant.


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Subbed!
Love your builds, may I ask where you got that touchscreen?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> Subbed!
> Love your builds, may I ask where you got that touchscreen?


I got it from Coolmiester on the Specialtech forums,he has a few left i think.


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

okay thank you!


----------



## pcmonky

Epic build so far


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcmonky*
> 
> Epic build so far


Thanks,I have others in my sig to look at too if you like.

A small update...Samsung 256Gb SSD and a shiny new 4770k.



£310. What a result!!

Happy Christmas Neggy my son!


----------



## dman811

Which SSD is that?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Which SSD is that?


Its an enterprise version of the Samsung 256Gb PRO


----------



## SortOfGrim

1701-E?


----------



## Snowlav

Epic, wow, lost.. for... Words. . .


----------



## MNModder

Wow that paint is amazing. Sick build subbed


----------



## JohnnyEars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 1701-E?












Looking good B, can't wait to see that screen in action


----------



## stickg1

Integrated Guinness tap?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowlav*
> 
> Epic, wow, lost.. for... Words. . .


Good! Stick around for MOAR!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNModder*
> 
> Wow that paint is amazing. Sick build subbed


It is rather lovely.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyEars*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 1701-E?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good B, can't wait to see that screen in action
Click to expand...

There are pics of me testing it earlier in the thread

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Integrated Guinness tap?


Sadly not,its not made of MOAR!

Pics of the delid in the next few days and maybe even the block will be fitted....once this Christmas nonsense is over.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Another Breakfast of Champions!

Today was fit the Bitspower block day,ready for testing and review.



Choose your weapon!
The CLU is for the delid after the review for a second run with the delid and the block for self comparative testing.



I used the Gelid for the SB and CPU,its a nice paste that performs well...still got my trusty MX2 as a standby tho.

Some shots of the VRM section and the SB.





And installed!





This wasnt the chore i thought i might be,sometimes blocks require you to have the 3 hands,this wasnt too bad at all. One thing i would of liked is a full backplate for this block,just to spread the load a little,the screws are not wide headed and the cooler holes are wide. Maybe I should get one machined......

The board looks mint now,looking forward to the testing!







Now im looking to make a cover,a la Rampage style,covering the whole rear I/O. That should tidy that whole silver thing ASUS have going on.


----------



## thepoopscooper

Beautiful shots!


----------



## dman811

Looking amazing there B Neg!


----------



## SortOfGrim

excellent indeed, my lad!


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Love that block, looks good. Speaking of blocks did you ever get any info on the EK block that was in the making?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruSkillzzRuns*
> 
> Love that block, looks good. Speaking of blocks did you ever get any info on the EK block that was in the making?


Niko promised one but it has yet to appear.....


----------



## wermad

Lovely


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Niko promised one but it has yet to appear.....










well this one looks great, and making my decision easier. When ya get that beauty running let us know some temps







and what pump/res are u using with it?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Lovely


Hey Werm,your CL is coming along nicely.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruSkillzzRuns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Niko promised one but it has yet to appear.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well this one looks great, and making my decision easier. When ya get that beauty running let us know some temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what pump/res are u using with it?
Click to expand...

I will be running it with a AC D5 with the Bitspower pump top and a 6 bay custom res that im making with the PARVUM guys next weekend.
CNC Action gets me hot.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Hey Werm,your CL is coming along nicely *disastrously*.


Fixed








Its been delayed, cpu is bad, previous mb is bad. Looking for a new cpu at this point.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Hey Werm,your CL is coming along nicely *disastrously*.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been delayed, cpu is bad, previous mb is bad. Looking for a new cpu at this point.
Click to expand...

Blimey....thats a bit crap....you should play the Lotto....

Playing with the camera today...

I still suck at it...

SSD in.....



Noticed a nice little touch with the enterprise drives....



It has a nice machined edge on it,once i ditch the stickers this will look nice with the flat top being engraved perhaps,rather than the painted cover I had planned....

MOAR block!





And a view thru the Trapdoor....cos there is something down there....


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


that block looks sexy!
I'll forgive you for the tiny scratch on it


----------



## stickg1

He's just a little guy!!! Is it weird that when I see your mobo I want to pinch it's cheeks and use baby talk?

Does that BP block cover the CPU and all the VRMs as one unit? If so that's awesome. I'd like to see results and perhaps a review when you get everything together.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> He's just a little guy!!! Is it weird that when I see your mobo I want to pinch it's cheeks and use baby talk?


LOLLLLLLLLLL










BNEG, your camera work seems straight. It just looks like either you could use a lighting setup, or tonedown the shadows and highlights in Photoshop Lightroom or Elements

Just my


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that block looks sexy!
> I'll forgive you for the tiny scratch on it
Click to expand...

Sadly,its how it came and as it was sponsored I cant complain...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> He's just a little guy!!! Is it weird that when I see your mobo I want to pinch it's cheeks and use baby talk?
> 
> Does that BP block cover the CPU and all the VRMs as one unit? If so that's awesome. I'd like to see results and perhaps a review when you get everything together.


It does indeed as well as the SB and the two chips to the left of the socket.
A true Fullcover!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Res has been finalized..so im off to Justin and Shaun at PARVUM this weekend for some acrylic action,I get to see their monster in action!

Now the res fills 6 bays! Plus the AC XT in the very top to fill it out.



The side view.



And an exploded view.


----------



## morencyam

Red looks amazing B. Can't wait to see an actual product instead of renders.

PS. I love exploded views of anything


----------



## kpoeticg




----------



## stickg1

Oh those are renders? I thought those were real pictures. Except for the exploded view. Either way, looks boss, boss.


----------



## onevoicewild

Daniel I love the renders, but the real deal looks even better and that isn't easy to do. Lust worthy build!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Red looks amazing B. Can't wait to see an actual product instead of renders.
> 
> PS. I love exploded views of anything


Just finished at PARVUM,I was doing some tube work for their MAGNUS rig,they were doing the res planning...expect it to be done in a few weeks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> Daniel I love the renders, but the real deal looks even better and that isn't easy to do. Lust worthy build!


Why thank you,its getting to the good bits now....for me anyway...

The Monsoon kit has arrived and they were not lying,its a fantastic kit!





Bend quality is great too.





And the airbrush paint arrived,a Wicked Colors Pearl White,for the stencil on the front,definitely going to have a play with that tomorrow....



I really need to clean the dust of the cam sensor......I hate doing it,it scares me with my hands of meat....


----------



## onevoicewild

Wooh those look nice. Pipe bending 201 incoming!


----------



## SortOfGrim

1st Q: How easy is it to do 2 bends on one tube? (ie 90deg up, 90 deg right)
2nd Q: How close together can you do 2 bends?

edit: awesome renders, btw!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

1. Easily
2.You need around 25mm of offset.


----------



## WebsterXC

Can't wait to see pictures of the airbrush. What and where is being airbrushed?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Looking great. Monsoon did a really good job with those kits. I find it interesting that Primochill didn't think of a kit like that when they beat everyone else to the market with commercially marketed acrylic products earlier this year - the kit is such a logical and obvious product. They must be kicking themselves a little


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Can't wait to see pictures of the airbrush. What and where is being airbrushed?


See below.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Looking great. Monsoon did a really good job with those kits. I find it interesting that Primochill didn't think of a kit like that when they beat everyone else to the market with commercially marketed acrylic products earlier this year - the kit is such a logical and obvious product. They must be kicking themselves a little


Primochill have their own jig coming,I did ask them for one for review,they said yes but it has yet to appear.....I think it probably wont.

So the first coat for the stencil is done,an opaque white,the next step is to touch in the sprues and then a dusting of Pearl white to give it some sparkle.







Sorry for this one,its a bit wonky...



Once that all dried off then I am going to trace round the logo with a Rotring tech pen in black.

Im debating whether to track the logo over the buttons too,these buttons are not staying as they dont match and I dont like the red dot in the reset button....Im trying to find some touch sensitive buttons but thats proving difficult.


----------



## kpoeticg

I think all black (No-LED) Vandals with the logo traced would look excellent!!

Great progress pics


----------



## B NEGATIVE

So,when we hit the paint with some daylight we get......







Phwooooar!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> Phwooooar!










&


----------



## dman811

I need to buy new pants again. When are you going to start reimbursing me B Neg?


----------



## Art128

That looks extremely beautiful.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I need to buy new pants again. When are you going to start reimbursing me B Neg?


How about invest in some teflon NASA pants?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art128*
> 
> That looks extremely beautiful.


Thank you very much,im pleased with the way its coming along.


----------



## Beakz

Mmmm. Tasty. Absolutely lovely


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I think all black (No-LED) Vandals with the logo traced would look excellent!!
> 
> Great progress pics


I have had some thought about the switches,I think that these http://pcbgadgets.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=51 behind some 3mm painted acrylic will be a better idea.
The capacitive switch can read thru 4.5mm of material,just brush the panel to switch on!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beakz*
> 
> Mmmm. Tasty. Absolutely lovely


Thanks!


----------



## wermad

impressive mighty-mite rig


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> impressive mighty-mite rig


Thanks Werm,Its getting there slowly.

I always do this,little bits here and there...I think it comes out better like that,gives me a chance to think about things.

This rig is my new money pit,rebuilding the SR2 after this one with some heavy modding on it,then its never being done again except for the odd GPU swap every few years. This one is my 'bleeding edge' rig...everything is cheaper with ITX,no multiple cards...nice and small,my PROT07YPE case is ITX so hardware can be cross purposed....The Future Is Bright,The Future is small


----------



## wermad

Sneak in a Mars 3?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Sneak in a Mars 3?


You see,I did think that...something a bit individual...even asked Niko about possible blocks for it. TTL said just get a 780Ti,single GPU>Multi GPU ....

I have been looking at the 290X too,cheaper and still bloody fast!

Its a good time to be buying cards right now


----------



## wermad

yup, lots of good gpu options. I've been tempted myself since my cards have appreciated due to the mining craze. But, I like em too much to get rid of them.

How about a 290X Lightning


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> yup, lots of good gpu options. I've been tempted myself since my cards have appreciated due to the mining craze. But, I like em too much to get rid of them.
> 
> *How about a 290X Lightning*


No Aquacomputer blocks tho....reference only for me.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Blending the IO buttons in..I am not satisfied with these so im glad it was just fun run,these are not going to be used I think....


----------



## SortOfGrim

I like the reset button more than the power button, except for the red led.
edit: maybe install them in a covert location; the bottom? the back?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I got a new toy...a macro lens. I couldnt help have a play with it and setting up the Phobya RGB light kit...in true Phobya fashion the kit then packed up after about 15 mins of use..and a connector was missing so i could only use 1 of the 2 RGB strips in the top....


















Very disappointed in YET another Phobya product dieing almost immediately.....


----------



## Jameswalt1

Phobya.... ergh

Specifically which lens did you get? Do you use any correction software i.e Lightroom?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Phobya.... ergh
> 
> Specifically which lens did you get? Do you use any correction software i.e Lightroom?


I dont use any process other than the camera.....I get carried away with it.....



The macros are just the screw on type...cheap as hell.


----------



## onevoicewild

A macro Lens! now I have to buy a camera just so I can get one. Damn you B, quit showing me cool stuff!


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah those macro filters he's using are pretty damn impressive. Makes me wanna get a set as well.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> So,when we hit the paint with some daylight we get......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phwooooar!


That paint job....looks good.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> A macro Lens! now I have to buy a camera just so I can get one. Damn you B, quit showing me cool stuff!


£10 ebay specials! Like a baws!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah those macro filters he's using are pretty damn impressive. Makes me wanna get a set as well.


Thing is,you think something is dustfree and clean but...the lens.....its shows ALL!!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> So,when we hit the paint with some daylight we get......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phwooooar!
> 
> 
> 
> That paint job....looks good.
Click to expand...

It is rather nice! I would say more but im not allowed to advertise on OCN.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I would like to thank Mike @ Lutro0 Customs for the PSU kit for the custom harness for this build,im seriously impressed with the quality! I wish i had thought to get a new PCI tool,if it matches the rest of his stuff then it should be a winner!!













http://lutro0-customs.com/

Silicone 18AWG is on its way too,going to be a busy week for me neh?


----------



## morencyam

Is that the Teleios Sleeve? How does it compare to MDPC-x? I tried the stuff FTW PC was selling they before they shut down and it was OK, but still didn't have the quality the MDPC-x has. And the color were nowhere near as vivid.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Is that the Teleios Sleeve? How does it compare to MDPC-x? I tried the stuff FTW PC was selling they before they shut down and it was OK, but still didn't have the quality the MDPC-x has. And the color were nowhere near as vivid.


It is indeed the Telelios sleeve,its very nice from what i have played with so far,it can go over quite large diameter wires before getting any bleed thru from the wires beneath,I used to use MDPC sleeve all the time but I prefer the feel and flex of this braid.


----------



## morencyam

That's exactly what I was hoping you'd say. Thanks B


----------



## B NEGATIVE

New res design for the S3,integrated light boxes at each end.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Finished plumbing the ped...

Mouse gynacology at its finest and as tight as a nuns chuff...


----------



## Iniura

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> New res design for the S3,integrated light boxes at each end.






That res is looking good B-Neg.

Can't wait to see how it looks installed in the S3


----------



## derickwm

notbad.


----------



## failwheeldrive

meh

jk I peed a little


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Please sir... I want some more.

Subbed.


----------



## wthenshaw

How did I miss this? Subbed!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> notbad.


Ta. Thanks for popping in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failwheeldrive*
> 
> meh
> 
> jk I peed a little


XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> Please sir... I want some more.
> 
> Subbed.


Its coming,dont panic...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> How did I miss this? Subbed!


You didnt,you are here now.









So,the LEDS.....

Always a pain,im not good with lighting at best and LEDS strips are not sexy so we gets some extrusion...



And 2 covers,a frosted and opal (white) covers for a look how they work under lights.



LED sits in the extrusion,like so...



And the cover goes over the top.



The opal cover is probably what im going to use.

This is the opal one,a much more blurred effect not as pronounced as the frosted.



And the frosted cover,more definition of the LED's rather than the diffused opal.



Here is a short vid of the epilepsy wand as i now refer to it...


----------



## CptAsian

Epilepsy wand... I like it. And what LED strip is that? I think I missed it.


----------



## dman811

I hear Magoo! And I like the epilepsy wand, might have to make one myself.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I hear Magoo! And I like the epilepsy wand, might have to make one myself.


Magoo is now on a raw meat diet,He is PACK LEADER!!

Im not even joking,he woofs his raw meat like a champ.


----------



## Jameswalt1

That's an awesome idea for clean lighting!


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I got a new toy...a macro lens. I couldnt help have a play with it and setting up the Phobya RGB light kit...in true Phobya fashion the kit then packed up after about 15 mins of use..and a connector was missing so i could only use 1 of the 2 RGB strips in the top....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very disappointed in YET another Phobya product dieing almost immediately.....


I had the same problems with my Phobya RGB strips.....Soldering on the strip was broken, non-functional LEDs in the strip, and 1 out of the 5 I purchased was INOP.... I was hoping that the QC was improved since but since you now have similar issues, I think everyone should look elsewhere for RGB strips....

Excellent idea for a concealed LED strip


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> That's an awesome idea for clean lighting!


Spraying them this weekend in black to blend them in with the chassis,should look pretty good,the extrusion is slightly smaller than the chassis rails so it will be hidden away.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I got a new toy...a macro lens. I couldnt help have a play with it and setting up the Phobya RGB light kit...in true Phobya fashion the kit then packed up after about 15 mins of use..and a connector was missing so i could only use 1 of the 2 RGB strips in the top....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very disappointed in YET another Phobya product dieing almost immediately.....
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same problems with my Phobya RGB strips.....Soldering on the strip was broken, non-functional LEDs in the strip, and 1 out of the 5 I purchased was INOP.... I was hoping that the QC was improved since but since you now have similar issues, I think everyone should look elsewhere for RGB strips....
> 
> Excellent idea for a concealed LED strip
Click to expand...

Phobya=Garbage. If this one dies too then my hate will know no bounds....


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Spraying them this weekend in black to blend them in with the chassis,should look pretty good,the extrusion is slightly smaller than the chassis rails so it will be hidden away.
> Phobya=Garbage. If this one dies too then my hate will know no bounds....


Have you thoughts on a new RGB solution? I have looked around for a higher density RGB strip (approx 1cm spacing of LEDs) with a black mounting strip but unfortunately only Phobya offers this (AFAIK). I am getting flickering in a couple LEDs in my strip just looks terrible.

I would hate to see you need to disassemble your LED cover to replace it (not a question of if, but when) the strip flakes out.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Spraying them this weekend in black to blend them in with the chassis,should look pretty good,the extrusion is slightly smaller than the chassis rails so it will be hidden away.
> Phobya=Garbage. If this one dies too then my hate will know no bounds....
> 
> 
> 
> Have you thoughts on a new RGB solution? I have looked around for a higher density RGB strip (approx 1cm spacing of LEDs) with a black mounting strip but unfortunately only Phobya offers this (AFAIK). I am getting flickering in a couple LEDs in my strip just looks terrible.
> 
> I would hate to see you need to disassemble your LED cover to replace it (not a question of if, but when) the strip flakes out.
Click to expand...

I can get the strip out easily.

The LED holders have been painted and fitted!









Colours are good too!





And my preferred...white!


----------



## jokrik

Very neat B...








Not sure if it's the picture or what, but does the light emits nicely throughout the case?
I can hardly see the lower part of the fan grill hole in the pic


----------



## Art128

That's a really nice LED setup!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Very neat B...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if it's the picture or what, but does the light emits nicely throughout the case?
> I can hardly see the lower part of the fan grill hole in the pic


A particularly bad cam video.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152554035188362&l=725439350897686217


----------



## derickwm

Come on B-Neg I've seen better quality cams from you


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Come on B-Neg I've seen better quality cams from you


Damn....I thought that video wasnt ever going to come to light....


----------



## B NEGATIVE

In other news...

Currently working my thru a custom harness,should start sleeving this week!

Also have some 3M goodness coming,replacing the airbrushed stuff with a black film that turns white in direct light,matching the paint effect.

Should look good!










Also waiting for my 780Ti Classy from Lucid Dreams to be sent,EK Block for that too.


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> In other news...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


what is the model # of that 3m? is it the perforated version?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

So my tester has arrived....

First you dont....



Then you do!



I have used this before on motorbikes,had Kawasaki laser cut with this stuff on the bellypan of my ZXR,more recently TTL used it on Rushkits rig and it looked really good.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Well I used my test meter up pretty quick.....





Now i just need to order another meter to finish the stripes then get the Caselabs logo cut from the same material.


----------



## dman811

That is pretty cool.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Sad news.

The Vendor that was supplying my GPU for this build,a 780Ti Classy, has scammed me for my money.
He was part of the OCN vendor program and was considered trusted until he did this.

He also ripped off Derickwm on OCN for 4 R290X's.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1466843/rant-lucid-dream-computers-is-a-scam

Sadly,after recent developments in my work...or lack of,things are going to be put right back in regards to this build,I can ill afford to buy another GPU. He reckons a refund was sent yesterday at 5pm,my acc has fast track on it but it has yet to appear.
I am informing my bank on fraud charges being brought against him.

Im sooooo angry right now.

Do not have any dealings with Lucid Dream computers!

Will Rittmann is a scam artist.


----------



## gr3nd3l

Oh wow sorry to hear Lucid Dreams was the supplier of the GPU.








I have been reading the other thread and it just disgusts me.


----------



## Egami

Ouch! Sorry to hear this happen to you. Been reading the other thread and really hope the authorities take swift action with this guy.


----------



## derickwm

Dat title


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Dat title


Dat Truth....


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Dat title


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Dat Truth....


Just read that thread, what a piece of *bleep*


----------



## Jermasaurus

Damn, that's awful... Best of luck continuing the build.
That color changing tape is some kind of black magic, and looks amazing.


----------



## PCModderMike

Well now, looks like I've missed a good amount of progress over the past 30 pages. Oops...caught up though! Looking good B-Neg...hopefully the Lucid crap doesn't keep you tied up too much longer and you can get back to enjoying your build.


----------



## Beakz

Sorry to hear about the scam, hope this guy is brought to justice.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

So after the scamming of the GPU for this build by Lucid Dream Computers (die in a fire please Will Rittman),I had to get creative and go thru the classified ads ans found a mint R290.



Thanks to Tattysnuc on Bittech for his willingness to sort me a card cheaply.

And the Ram.
Corsair Vengeance RAM 2400. Tidy!







I got them in red but they aint staying like that.

The top pieces come off and allow for some waterblocks to be fitted easily,as much as I love watercooling,to me watercooling ram is just a pure waste.

Im just going to film them.









And got a SSHD 1Tb for all my porn and pizza nonsense.



As you can see,I have already started the custom loom,many thanks to Lutro0 for the kit,made my life much easier and the braid is excellent.

Repainted the front and top panels with the white removed ready for re-taping,broke my air/water separator for the compressor so no clear coating till i fit the replacement.


----------



## modnoob

Just one tb wow I'm impressed with how little. Jk. Jokes aside I'm glad you got a GPU for the build and those ram sticks look sick.


----------



## Beakz

^this


----------



## B NEGATIVE

The main loom is done!
I forgot how therapeutic sleeving can be when it goes well and this did go very well for me. I was very much a MDPC sleeve fan but not anymore. The melt and flex is fantastic with Lutro0's gear,Im glad I went with him on this as im hate sleeving normally. Didnt break one ATX tool either!!

Training the wires begins before they get steel strapped.
Completely custom loom with all the Aquaero functionality plugs built in.
There is no hiding place for any of the loom so it all needs to look good,the thick main trunk with every coming off it adds some organic lines to a boxy build.





































Also de-stickered the drives. Looking at a AqC Hard drive cooler for two reasons,the HDD's get hot in this enclosure and it will allow me to double up on the single HDD caddy.



















Also made a new insert panel for the front,the whole on/off will be Aquaero based with IR remote functionality.










Now off to do the SATA and molex feeds.....


----------



## wermad

Hdd waterblock + Bneg......









Very clean sleeve work there sir







. I take it you have yet to release the Magoo upon thy enemy (aka Lucid comp)? I is scare of the wrath Magoo shall rain upon them....very


----------



## Art128

Bneg, you do know hard drive don't need direct cooling like that? You're just going to shorten your drives life. But if it's what you want.









Looking great as usual. Good to see you back on track after the scam affair.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Hdd waterblock + Bneg......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very clean sleeve work there sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I take it you have yet to release the Magoo upon thy enemy (aka Lucid comp)? I is scare of the wrath Magoo shall rain upon them....very


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art128*
> 
> Bneg, you do know hard drive don't need direct cooling like that? You're just going to shorten your drives life. But if it's what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great as usual. Good to see you back on track after the scam affair.


The HDD bays on the S3 get very hot,some have reported drive temps in the 50c range,a HDD block will be beneficial in this instance.


----------



## Art128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> The HDD bays on the S3 get very hot,some have reported drive temps in the 50c range,a HDD block will be beneficial in this instance.


At least try to to make it cool in the 15c range. Oh and read this if you have the time, very informative.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Started the strapping today.looks like Predators dreadlocks!







The great thing about these straps is that they can be flattened and retain the shape.



Also started the clearcoat,using UPOL Smart clear.....very quick drying indeed!









Did make a boo boo tho,a piece of dust plastic blew on to one corner so that needs redoing,stripping back and doing it....for the 3rd time....


----------



## X-Nine

Can't say you aren't going for perfection, though. Nice work!


----------



## Neo Zuko

What exactly are you using to bunch those cables together, what product is it? It is like a metal band. I scanned a few pages back but did not find much on it.


----------



## wthenshaw

What fans are you using in this B NEG?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> What fans are you using in this B NEG?


Lol, I'll give you 1 guess =)

It rhymes with Stink Juice









Edit: ^^Not a comment on fan quality btw. Never owned them. I'm just bored and it sounded like a funny word =)


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Lol, I'll give you 1 guess =)


Shhh!

I found them now.


----------



## kpoeticg




----------



## stickg1

Back to those LEDs if you wouldn't mind fielding a question on those B-Neg. What are those metal corners called and where did you get them?


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Back to those LEDs if you wouldn't mind fielding a question on those B-Neg. What are those metal corners called and where did you get them?


its in the log, a few pages back


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Back to those LEDs if you wouldn't mind fielding a question on those B-Neg. What are those metal corners called and where did you get them?


https://www.led-lighthouse.co.uk/led-strip-lights/led-strip-aluminium-profile


----------



## stickg1

Thanks man. I love the loom btw, with the trend being "hide the cables" lately it's cool to see them out in the open and clean. The steel bands are a nice touch. I've never seen that before, good idea and well executed.


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Started the strapping today.looks like Predators dreadlocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The great thing about these straps is that they can be flattened and retain the shape.
> 
> 
> 
> Also started the clearcoat,using UPOL Smart clear.....very quick drying indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did make a boo boo tho,a piece of dust plastic blew on to one corner so that needs redoing,stripping back and doing it....for the 3rd time....






I sleeved my PSU all in black, being in a 900D with green mobo lights I had half a mind to make it predator-style, but then decided to go for combs. Question, though. Do you just bend aluminium strips and let them sit there, or is it some form of crimping?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KYKYLLIKA*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Started the strapping today.looks like Predators dreadlocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The great thing about these straps is that they can be flattened and retain the shape.
> 
> 
> 
> Also started the clearcoat,using UPOL Smart clear.....very quick drying indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did make a boo boo tho,a piece of dust plastic blew on to one corner so that needs redoing,stripping back and doing it....for the 3rd time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sleeved my PSU all in black, being in a 900D with green mobo lights I had half a mind to make it predator-style, but then decided to go for combs. Question, though. Do you just bend aluminium strips and let them sit there, or is it some form of crimping?
Click to expand...

They like a stainless steel ziptie but with a really low profile clasp.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Nice build B-Neg. I have a Maximus VI Gene myself. I was going to go with the Impact but I didn't want to lose the extra Sata port, RAM slots, and the second PCIE 3.0 slot that the Gene has. And I figured the Gene was small enough for a nice HTPC build later. But after seeing all the AIO CPU plus Motherboard blocks for the Impact I hope that idea carries over to the Gene someday. I'm hoping EK will give me some real AIO Gene love.


----------



## SortOfGrim

B Neg, how did you mount those aluminium LED profiles? And will you still make "a Rampage style" cover to hide the rear I/O?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> B Neg, how did you mount those aluminium LED profiles? And will you still make "a Rampage style" cover to hide the rear I/O?


I screwed the sections to the frame inside.

Block Day!!!

One of my favorite things,blocking cards!

So,todays block of greatness is the Aquacomputer 290X block.





In black to match the Bitspower full cover on the motherboard,a very nice match and it ties in nicely!

The all important contact patches are clean and smoothj but there is some swirling on the non contact patches,nothing unusual here.





Porn shot!!





The AC block doesnt use pads for the VRAM,its paste all round,fiddly but better.

And the block fitted,awaiting the active XCS backplate to arrive.









Im off to the garden to make a shroud,it will be replace the retention ring around that acrylic plate and cover the full card,each long side will be folded over to cover everything. The raised acrylic section of the block will stick thru like a gem.
And it should look sweeeeeet!


----------



## Dangur

wowowowowowow


----------



## Neo Zuko

Caselabs Mercury cases are cool as they take the pressure off the GPU slots. Makes me wonder how hard it would be to make my SM8 like a FT02 internally...


----------



## Figit090

I took a minute to glance through your build, sorry to hear about the scam! Nice work on everything though it's looking great.

Can I ask, where did you get those LED housings? They look great! Right now I'm not diffusing any of my light but it would be awesome. Also, that 3m tape? I'd love details on that not just for computers but it's awesome in general!

keep it up!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Easily the best looking gpu block of all time


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Thanks all!
Maybe I can make it even better?




Both sides roll over,the top side rolls over enough to come to the edge of the backplate.
The top for the ports has not been cut as the active backplate has a different port terminal. I can just cut that in when it gets here.
Now you can see why I was not bothered about the pink caps.
The retainer clips will be cut off the GPU power feeds so they slip under and keep it tidy.

Now its come off again for top coat and clear coating.

What do you think?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Thanks all!
> Maybe I can make it even better?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?












How did you do that?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you do that?


Think about it... He's B Negative.


----------



## Iniura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Thanks all!
> Maybe I can make it even better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both sides roll over,the top side rolls over enough to come to the edge of the backplate.
> The top for the ports has not been cut as the active backplate has a different port terminal. I can just cut that in when it gets here.
> Now you can see why I was not bothered about the pink caps.
> The retainer clips will be cut off the GPU power feeds so they slip under and keep it tidy.
> 
> Now its come off again for top coat and clear coating.
> 
> What do you think?


I think that's going to look very nice once it's painted, what for material is that plastic or aluminium?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

its 1.2mm alu. Made in a couple of hours in the garden...fretsaw...FTW


----------



## rRansom

Wow..


----------



## wthenshaw

Are you keeping it that colour?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Thanks all!
> Maybe I can make it even better?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both sides roll over,the top side rolls over enough to come to the edge of the backplate.
> The top for the ports has not been cut as the active backplate has a different port terminal. I can just cut that in when it gets here.
> Now you can see why I was not bothered about the pink caps.
> The retainer clips will be cut off the GPU power feeds so they slip under and keep it tidy.
> 
> Now its come off again for top coat and clear coating.
> 
> What do you think?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Res bits have arrived,thanks to the guys at PARVUM for taking time out to quickly run these off for me. Hats of to Justin and Shaun!.





Now...where did i put that bottle of Chloroform?.............


----------



## wermad

Very nice work indeed


----------



## Art128

Looks fantastic!

Love the GPU " shield "


----------



## kpoeticg

I apologize in advance for completely ripping off your GPU Shroud =\

I don't have my block hooked up yet. I actually bought some Matte Paint Markers from Lutro to paint the caps. But I was toying with the idea of shrouding the 6+8Pin exposed side in acrylic. Just was having trouble working out how to make it not look outta place. You've definitely given me some inspiration. Thank you sir!!!!

And i already said this in your WC Gallery thread, but the faceplate is epic also!!!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

The GPU shroud gets its first lick of paint.







And the face plate kindly cut for me by PARVUM.
Painting acrylic is a joyous thing,the finish comes out really good.



Now where is my AC backplate!?!!?!! Hurry up Aquacomputer!

XD


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> The GPU shroud gets its first lick of paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the face plate kindly cut for me by PARVUM.
> Painting acrylic is a joyous thing,the finish comes out really good.
> 
> 
> 
> Now where is my AC backplate!?!!?!! Hurry up Aquacomputer!
> 
> XD










That looks so delicious!









Parvum, they make a nice case, too. You have (or gonna get) one of them too?


----------



## CptAsian

That... that looks simply amazing. I'm loving the paint on this build. The GPU shroud looks great too, but it looks a little long from the angle of those shots. What does the end of the card look like?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Yeah - awesome









What color coolant again - I forgot?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Yeah - awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What color coolant again - I forgot?


Im trying to get a couple of liters of Ice dragon.....


----------



## Jameswalt1

That will look stellar behind that smoked acrylic. Have you made a video yet showcasing the paint on the case as it changes in the light?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> That will look stellar behind that smoked acrylic. Have you made a video yet showcasing the paint on the case as it changes in the light?


Not yet,im waiting as I have some graphic work to do yet,I would much rather show it off when its completed.

Trying to find 12mm OD smoked acrylic tube but im struggling to find any.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Not yet,im waiting as I have some graphic work to do yet,I would much rather show it off when its completed.
> 
> Trying to find 12mm OD smoked acrylic tube but im struggling to find any.


You could easily spray the regular clear tube with vehicle tail-light spray tint. You'd have to experiment with it on a few tubes but it would work and it's definitely a great idea to have smoked tube.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Not yet,im waiting as I have some graphic work to do yet,I would much rather show it off when its completed.
> 
> Trying to find 12mm OD smoked acrylic tube but im struggling to find any.
> 
> 
> 
> You could easily spray the regular clear tube with vehicle tail-light spray tint. You'd have to experiment with it on a few tubes but it would work and it's definitely a great idea to have smoked tube.
Click to expand...

This pleases me.

I will give that a go.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> That... that looks simply amazing. I'm loving the paint on this build. The GPU shroud looks great too, but it looks a little long from the angle of those shots. What does the end of the card look like?




And mocked up the res face.


----------



## Jameswalt1

That looks super clean


----------



## modnoob

This is soooooo cooooool


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Okay then,today was all about welding the res up.

Start with some solvent weld,a pair of gloves and some syringe/needle combo's....



Clamp the pieces gently together,I used a glass box to keep everything in line.



Fill the syringe and just run it along the joint,the solvent wicks into the joint.



Leave to cure for an hour before handling.



Now,I made a bit of a boo boo here,I clamped up a little early and one of the clamps let go....seems nearly every joint has some air along the edges. For me this is fail. : ( Its watertight but not pretty.
My choices are: Paint the whole backside in black acrylic and hide them rough looking bubbles or get PARVUM to make me another sew of res panels...this time in 5mm as the res is bloody heavy and it will be easier to glue...
Probably I will go with the acrylic paint and see what it looks like.

Anyway,the res with the front panel and the Aquaero,there are some nice detail bits to come yet but you get the idea.


----------



## kpoeticg

Looks awesome!!! Sorry to hear about the air bubbles...

Any particular reason you used Poly-Weld instead of Acrylic Cement or IPS Weld-On?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Looks awesome!!! Sorry to hear about the air bubbles...
> 
> Any particular reason you used Poly-Weld instead of Acrylic Cement or IPS Weld-On?


We dont get Weld on in the UK and this stuff is pretty much the same,its all chloroform base solvent weld.


----------



## kpoeticg

Cool, wuz just asking cuz i'm a n00b with acrylic and still have all my acrylic modding for my build ahead of me. Thanx


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I came across another log that created their own res by adhering the pieces of acrylic together like you did. He had problems with it coming apart due to the pressure of his pump I believe it was. Can't remember what pump it was but it wasn't anything out of the ordinary.

Interested in seeing how it progresses, looks great as usual









Jeffinslaw


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I came across another log that created their own res by adhering the pieces of acrylic together like you did. He had problems with it coming apart due to the pressure of his pump I believe it was. Can't remember what pump it was but it wasn't anything out of the ordinary.
> 
> Interested in seeing how it progresses, looks great as usual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


What welding solvent did he use or did he just glue it? Welded seams dont come apart easily


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> What welding solvent did he use or did he just glue it? Welded seams dont come apart easily


I didn't re-read to see what he used, but here's the log he's speaking of:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1374400/build-log-red-velvet-800d-build-log-organized-with-spoilers


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> What welding solvent did he use or did he just glue it? Welded seams dont come apart easily
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't re-read to see what he used, but here's the log he's speaking of:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1374400/build-log-red-velvet-800d-build-log-organized-with-spoilers
Click to expand...

Ah,he used a sheet that was too thin and didnt have routered edges. No point in doing this method if its not exact,I do mean exact. There is no gap fill properties to this welding solvent


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> What welding solvent did he use or did he just glue it? Welded seams dont come apart easily


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I didn't re-read to see what he used, but here's the log he's speaking of:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1374400/build-log-red-velvet-800d-build-log-organized-with-spoilers


Yes that was the one, thanks James! +rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Ah,he used a sheet that was too thin and didnt have routered edges. No point in doing this method if its not exact,I do mean exact. There is no gap fill properties to this welding solvent


Ah okay. That makes perfect sense. Can't wait to see it done!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> The GPU shroud gets its first lick of paint.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the face plate kindly cut for me by PARVUM.
> Painting acrylic is a joyous thing,the finish comes out really good.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now where is my AC backplate!?!!?!! Hurry up Aquacomputer!
> 
> XD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And mocked up the res face.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dat, sir, is called geek pr0n.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Thanks my man,most appreciated! More to come soon,just doing the graphic work for the res and re doing the external graphics as we speak.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

In other news,the res has been filled to the brim and,in a unscientific test,left outside for 24 hrs in the sun so it gets heated and cooled for some thermal cycle testing.
Glad to say it didnt leak at all and I am happy for it to go in.



A good shot showing the 5mm thickness of the front panel.



Overall im stoked with it,Justin and Shaun have done me proud with this one. They copied my drawing to the letter and it has come up trumps.


----------



## wthenshaw

Sun? In the UK?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Sun? In the UK?


Unlike you hermits in the north,the saaaaarf had good weather today.


----------



## morencyam

That res is amazing. Will there be any kind of lighting in it?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Unlike you hermits in the north,the saaaaarf had good weather today.


The sun was out up here too *I guess* but still glad force winds and rain


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Unlike you hermits in the north,the saaaaarf had good weather today.
> 
> 
> 
> The sun was out up here too *I guess* but still glad force winds and rain
Click to expand...

Ah,but thats the north all over.









Specialtech happy care package has arrived!



Something new for me,Acousti Acoustipack soundproofing sheets,never used them before and I like to try new things so I thought 'Why not?'

My eternal favorite,the D5 pump makes its appearance and its the XSPC vario like in my last build,they are so cheap now there is no reason not to get one.

And.....snake oil.....I couldnt find Ice Dragon in its normal form anywhere so im using this instead,

Now the sheets are self adhesive and that glue is a grabby as hell so be careful if you choose to use it too....

Im doing the sidepanels and front panels with it to dampen any panel rattle or noise from inside.

So,I lay the panel out,cut a sheet to size and then lay it in the panel,pushing the studs thru for the window.



Lay the window on top,cut round with a sharp xacto knife.



Then peel off the backing paper and stick down Job done and about half a kilo added to the door. This stuff is a 2 layer construction and weighs a ton!



I do often wonder how effective this things are,now i will know for sure.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I finished frosting it and im happy with it now,i did derp a little and weld a piece the wrong way round tho I noticed....







Ah yeah...my derp is......



Idiot......


----------



## NixZiZ

Looks awesome! Why did I not find this before? Subbed!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Awe man that sucks, looks like you could very tightly slip a 90 degree fitting in there (?)


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Awe man that sucks, looks like you could very tightly slip a 90 degree fitting in there (?)


I could put a 90 in but it would have a restrictive throat that will make filling hard,a 45 would be a preferred choice instead.
I going to leave it tho,I can still use it.

I always put the derps in my log,reminds people we are human and mistakes are part of that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> That res is amazing. Will there be any kind of lighting in it?


There will be no lightning in the res but there are 2 LED runs above it and the body is frosted,It should be well lit from above.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I want a res like that!!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> That res is amazing. Will there be any kind of lighting in it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I want a res like that!!


Make one,its not particularly hard to do.

It would be nice to see bay res bigger than just 2 bays,aftermarket bolt on plates for the more exotic controllers and you would make a small fortune.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I could put a 90 in but it would have a restrictive throat that will make filling hard,a 45 would be a preferred choice instead.
> I going to leave it tho,I can still use it.
> 
> I always put the derps in my log,reminds people we are human and mistakes are part of that.
> There will be no lightning in the res but there are 2 LED runs above it and the body is frosted,It should be well lit from above.


It looks amazing! Nice job on the frosting too, I don't see any bubbles in the res.








It's not that bad, I've done worse.








You can fill it with a 3/8 tube and a bottle, it won't look pretty but nobody will see it anyway.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Did you frost the front side of the reservoir? If so - pic please









I really love the frosted look. Are you going to frost the tubing or still go with tinting it?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Did you frost the front side of the reservoir? If so - pic please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the frosted look. Are you going to frost the tubing or still go with tinting it?


Im still looking for a good tint thats really even to use.
The front of the res is still clear,light comes thru but you cant see inside the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I could put a 90 in but it would have a restrictive throat that will make filling hard,a 45 would be a preferred choice instead.
> I going to leave it tho,I can still use it.
> 
> I always put the derps in my log,reminds people we are human and mistakes are part of that.
> There will be no lightning in the res but there are 2 LED runs above it and the body is frosted,It should be well lit from above.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks amazing! Nice job on the frosting too, I don't see any bubbles in the res.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that bad, I've done worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can fill it with a 3/8 tube and a bottle, it won't look pretty but nobody will see it anyway.
Click to expand...

The bubbles were not that bad they were just a little annoying.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Did you experiment with the spray tint yet?


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Make one,its not particularly hard to do.
> 
> It would be nice to see bay res bigger than just 2 bays,aftermarket bolt on plates for the more exotic controllers and you would make a small fortune.


Gluing it together seems like an easy enough idea. I guess threading the G 1/4 threads would be the hardest part. Not even sure I know which tool I would use.

EDIT: I read back a few pages where you built the res. But I still didn't see how you threaded the acrylic sheets. Is the answer in the thread?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Make one,its not particularly hard to do.
> 
> It would be nice to see bay res bigger than just 2 bays,aftermarket bolt on plates for the more exotic controllers and you would make a small fortune.
> 
> 
> 
> Gluing it together seems like an easy enough idea. I guess threading the G 1/4 threads would be the hardest part. Not even sure I know which tool I would use.
> 
> EDIT: I read back a few pages where you built the res. But I still didn't see how you threaded the acrylic sheets. Is the answer in the thread?
Click to expand...

11.8mm drill and a 1/4 Plug tap.

And a drill press.

Tapped the threads by hand,not with a drill
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Did you experiment with the spray tint yet?


Still waiting for it to arrive.

I have mixed doubts on how even it will be,only because its a round surface.


----------



## iBored

Frozencpu has a g1/4 tap I think.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Interesting. I may have to try this res idea out on my SM8 somewhere.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Tapped the threads by hand,not with a drill


Do you use any lubricant for tapping in acrylic?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Did you experiment with the spray tint yet?


Still waiting for it to arrive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Tapped the threads by hand,not with a drill
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use any lubricant for tapping in acrylic?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Tapped the threads by hand,not with a drill
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use any lubricant for tapping in acrylic?
Click to expand...

I don't,I go half turn in,1/4turn out,this sweeps the cut face of the tap of swarf.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I don't,I go half turn in,1/4turn out,this sweeps the cut face of the tap of swarf.


I shall bear that in mind, thank you


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I don't,I go half turn in,1/4turn out,this sweeps the cut face of the tap of swarf.
> 
> 
> 
> I shall bear that in mind, thank you
Click to expand...

Are you going to have a go then? I recommend a seperate 1/4 tap that you will only use for acrylic,it will maintain its edge and cut much better.
Good luck,if you need solvent,I have a few bottles here.


----------



## WiSK

Yes planning to make a custom res since the EK RES-X3 110 that I bought just doesn't look right and covers too much of the motherboard.

It'll be a half cylinder, 130mm high and maybe 35mm radius. I have a G1/4 tap set that hasn't been used yet. Problem now is to get a 11.8mm drill bit that doesn't cost 50 quid. Thanks for offer of solvent, if I can't get any here I shall send you a message


----------



## Neo Zuko

There is a place in Santa Rosa CA that apparently makes acrylic constructs to order. Might be an easy way for me as I have no tools. I'm less than 30 minutes away. I'll most likely still have to tap the G 1/4" threads and frost it myself but it would be awesome if I didn't have to buy clamps to chemically bind the sheets.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> There is a place in Santa Rosa CA that apparently makes acrylic constructs to order. Might be an easy way for me as I have no tools. I'm less than 30 minutes away. I'll most likely still have to tap the G 1/4" threads and frost it myself but it would be awesome if I didn't have to buy clamps to chemically bind the sheets.


Awesome but less fun,half of my enjoyment is doing it myself.


----------



## Kokin

Can't wait to see that Ice White going through your 290 block.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Can't wait to see that Ice White going through your 290 block.


Me neither,it should look so boss. The board block has a smoked finish too,now im trying to tint the tube also,that should finish it nicely.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Subbed!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Subbed!


Welcome aboard!
We are near the end but the next build is going to be a game changer.....


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Welcome aboard!
> We are near the end but the next build is going to be a game changer.....


Very curious and excited about this...


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Welcome aboard!
> We are near the end but the next build is going to be a game changer.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very curious and excited about this...
Click to expand...

All im willing to say is that the Carbon fiber is not cheap....


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> All im willing to say is that the Carbon fiber is not cheap....


REAL CARBON FIBER?!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> All im willing to say is that the Carbon fiber is not cheap....
> 
> 
> 
> REAL CARBON FIBER?!
Click to expand...

Genuine CF,the whole SIM chair frame will be constructed from it.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Genuine CF,the whole SIM chair frame will be constructed from it.


SIM? Super Information Machine? Spectacular Imagination Modifier?


----------



## dman811

SIM is typically short for Simulation.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> SIM is typically short for Simulation.


I am still unclear as to what a simulation chair frame is then...


----------



## dman811

Simulation racing or simulation flying. A racing chair might look similar to this .


----------



## wthenshaw

Now i'm excited


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Its more like this....a very early version using 5mm Alu plate,the 'hull' beam failed a loading simulation.



Now im using 25mm CF tube cage instead.
PC is built on to the back

Now,back to this log.......


----------



## B NEGATIVE

A small update,seeing as you are here....

I clear coated the front and res and as you can see,removed the Caselabs logo as it didnt really look right with nothing on the ped..



And in direct light.



Now just some interior wiring and the long wait for Shoggy to pull his finger out and get the active plates ready.....


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Simulation racing or simulation flying. A racing chair might look similar to this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> .


That is awesome. I want one!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> That is awesome. I want one!


That's an obutto one and personally I don't like it much compared to these ones: MWE Labs. Although price might make it a bit more appealing...


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I have seen those MWE ones.....that price is not to my taste.....if i could ever afford one tho,I would,in a heart beat.


----------



## dman811

Ya the price of those isn't nearly as appealing as the obutto ones are.


----------



## Jameswalt1

When are we going to see this bad boy filled? I'm dying to see the Pastel White swishing around in that reservoir


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> When are we going to see this bad boy filled? I'm dying to see the Pastel White swishing around in that reservoir


Im waiting on the 290X active backplate for AquaC,they have been OOS for nearly 2 months,because the terminal is different to the standard one,I can pump much else in till I have it fitted or at least have the terminal block to go with.
Sad but true....Im keen to get this done so I can get on with the next one.


----------



## Elyminator

Welp I read through 42 pages. I may have to borrow the res idea for a custom case i'm building in my head/ sketchup. subbing now so I remember to see the end results gpu shroud looks incredible B Neg!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> Welp I read through 42 pages. I may have to borrow the res idea for a custom case i'm building in my head/ sketchup. subbing now so I remember to see the end results gpu shroud looks incredible B Neg!


Thanks and welcome to my log. We are near the end now!
Sadly,due to OCN's ignorance,this will not be eligible for MOTM.......again.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Ignorance? You mean being sponsored?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> Ignorance? You mean being sponsored?


When you are a productive member of a forum,you dont expect to be excluded because you are good at something......


----------



## morencyam

I really think there should be a separate MOTM for Sponsored rigs. Getting sponsored gear has no effect on your modding skills, which are off the chart. I thoroughly enjoy watching the evolution your builds as they progress


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

One of the reasons sponsored builds were not allowed in MOTM in the past was builds had to be exclusive to OCN, sponsored builds are posted on many forums for maximum exposure. With this requirement being lifted it is now up to management and Admin to decide whether they want to allow sponsored in the MOTM.

But then again how many other forums are going to allow you to link back to OCN in your logs.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> One of the reasons sponsored builds were not allowed in MOTM in the past was builds had to be exclusive to OCN, sponsored builds are posted on many forums for maximum exposure. With this requirement being lifted it is now up to management and Admin to decide whether they want to allow sponsored in the MOTM.
> 
> But then again how many other forums are going to allow you to link back to OCN in your logs.


All of them. I have done it before for Specialtech many times.
This is my 'home' forum,I put in so much time here,its disappointing to not be able to participate in MOTM.

Also.everyone posts builds on different forums,it is the way of the case modder.

If the HWBot team get chips from Intel or cards from Nvidia/AMD,are they excluded from competing? No.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> All of them. I have done it before for Specialtech many times.
> This is my 'home' forum,I put in so much time here,its disappointing to not be able to participate in MOTM.


I agree it is disappointing to see so many amazing builds and so many hours of work not being able to contend for MOTM. I know for a fact though that management is discussing a rule change so fingers crossed for the future!


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I agree it is disappointing to see so many amazing builds and so many hours of work not being able to contend for MOTM. I know for a fact though that management is discussing a rule change so fingers crossed for the future!


Ooo B Neg vs Jameswalt1 for MoTm


----------



## rRansom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> Ooo B Neg vs Jameswalt1 for MoTm


That would be sweet. Don't forget to mention lowfat and his _amazing acrylics_. Dayum that's gonna be like a totally different level of some sort.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rRansom*
> 
> That would be sweet. Don't forget to mention lowfat and his _amazing acrylics_. Dayum that's gonna be like a totally different level of some sort.


True


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> Ooo B Neg vs Jameswalt1 for MoTm


Yeah there are some incredibly talented people who are being left out


----------



## Jameswalt1




----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


And


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> All of them. I have done it before for Specialtech many times.
> This is my 'home' forum,I put in so much time here,its disappointing to not be able to participate in MOTM.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree it is disappointing to see so many amazing builds and so many hours of work not being able to contend for MOTM. I know for a fact though that management is discussing a rule change so fingers crossed for the future!
Click to expand...

It would be nice for them to see our perspective on this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I agree it is disappointing to see so many amazing builds and so many hours of work not being able to contend for MOTM. I know for a fact though that management is discussing a rule change so fingers crossed for the future!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo B Neg vs Jameswalt1 for MoTm
Click to expand...

I dont think you could take it if BOTH of us are in it in the same month...there is only so much a mind can handle.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> It would be nice for them to see our perspective on this.
> I dont think you could take it if BOTH of us are in it in the same month...there is only so much a mind can handle.


The mind??? More like OCN's servers if you and James lock horns for MotM


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> The mind??? More like OCN's servers if you and James lock horns for MotM


I'd have to put it to coin toss to which one I voted for, both builds are incredible


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> It would be nice for them to see our perspective on this.
> I dont think you could take it if BOTH of us are in it in the same month...there is only so much a mind can handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mind??? More like OCN's servers if you and *James* lock horns for MotM
Click to expand...

Boy got skillz,no lie.

As it sits now,we leapfrog each other with completed builds...(I take so long to do stuff too,Im very laid back with my builds...rushing gets expensive when you chop cases up or send the wrong files for CNC..),so I doubt there will be much chance of us going head to head.

Maybe James and me should do a low cost mod in a head to head...AM1 platform or something,same case....different design ethos. A bit of fun and only for OCN. We see so many over the top rigs with lots of money being thrown at them,maybe its time for a set budget showdown,something really tight budget wise. Maybe get companies to sponsor the exact same kit to each contestant and make it all down to the modwork.
That will bring newcomers and veterans in alike.


----------



## wthenshaw

Sounds like a good contest idea!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Ha, I always thought some sort of low budget build-off would be fun, perhaps with a short time constraint too to keep things interesting. Even as low as 48 hrs









On a side note, what's to stop an unofficial no-rules/sponsored rig-of-the-month. With so much talk about the regular rules lately in this and other threads it got me thinking... Users have the ability to create polls etc... It would just be unofficial. Plus if a user with huge credibility (such as yourself) hosts the thread regularly it could become popular.

All for fun


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Ha, I always thought some sort of low budget build-off would be fun, perhaps with a short time constraint too to keep things interesting. Even as low as 48 hrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, what's to stop an unofficial no-rules/sponsored rig-of-the-month. With so much talk about the regular rules lately in this and other threads it got me thinking... Users have the ability to create polls etc... It would just be unofficial. Plus if a user with huge credibility (such as yourself) hosts the thread regularly it could become popular.
> 
> All for fun


No doubt it would fall foul of some OCN ToS.....
I think its a shame where we have come to the point that the community would have to arrange community events outside of the community 'leadership'.

I will wait and see what happens with their discussions first,if we dont see any changes then I will happily contribute to your idea.

OT-Been meaning to paint the remaining shrouds but the weather has turned to crap....so its menial little jobs that I have been meaning to get done.


----------



## abirli

i personally disagree, i feel that sponsored builds already have the exposure coming to them. and i view the MOTM as a way of getting exposure to get sponsored.

just my two cents


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> i personally disagree, i feel that sponsored builds already have the exposure coming to them. and i view the MOTM as a way of getting exposure to get sponsored.
> 
> just my two cents


Maybe a separate MOTM for sponsored builds then?


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Maybe a separate MOTM for sponsored builds then?


I think that would be better, it'd make the sponsors more competitive with eachother in a way.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> i personally disagree, i feel that sponsored builds already have the exposure coming to them. and i view the MOTM as a way of getting exposure to get sponsored.
> 
> just my two cents


If you are modding just for sponsors then you are doing it wrong.
You need a good stock of good quality builds and the right motivation,if you think that sponsors just give stuff away then you are in for a shock
They want originality,its valued much more than a forum competition.


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> Ooo B Neg vs Jameswalt1 for MoTm


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> If you are modding just for sponsors then you are doing it wrong.
> You need a good stock of good quality builds and the right motivation,if you think that sponsors just give stuff away then you are in for a shock
> They want originality,its valued much more than a forum competition.


nah of course theyre not just giving stuff away. i was referring to having the MOTM competition be for oneself, almost like a proving ground, and also to gain exposure and capture some sponsors eyes.

i built black gold to be used as a self marketing piece, i view all my builds that way, they are an extension of what i'm capable of creating.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Boy got skillz,no lie.
> 
> As it sits now,we leapfrog each other with completed builds...(I take so long to do stuff too,Im very laid back with my builds...rushing gets expensive when you chop cases up or send the wrong files for CNC..),so I doubt there will be much chance of us going head to head.
> 
> Maybe James and me should do a low cost mod in a head to head...AM1 platform or something,same case....different design ethos. A bit of fun and only for OCN. We see so many over the top rigs with lots of money being thrown at them,maybe its time for a set budget showdown,something really tight budget wise. Maybe get companies to sponsor the exact same kit to each contestant and make it all down to the modwork.
> That will bring newcomers and veterans in alike.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Ha, I always thought some sort of low budget build-off would be fun, perhaps with a short time constraint too to keep things interesting. Even as low as 48 hrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, what's to stop an unofficial no-rules/sponsored rig-of-the-month. With so much talk about the regular rules lately in this and other threads it got me thinking... Users have the ability to create polls etc... It would just be unofficial. Plus if a user with huge credibility (such as yourself) hosts the thread regularly it could become popular.
> 
> All for fun


Now this is getting interesting








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Maybe a separate MOTM for sponsored builds then?


That could work quite well, that way both parties get the exposure they deserve
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*


8 Mile?


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> i personally disagree, i feel that sponsored builds already have the exposure coming to them. and i view the MOTM as a way of getting exposure to get sponsored.
> 
> just my two cents


This


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> i personally disagree, i feel that sponsored builds already have the exposure coming to them. and i view the MOTM as a way of getting exposure to get sponsored.
> 
> just my two cents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This
Click to expand...

Agreed.


----------



## stickg1

B, I just cycled through the thread to see if you mentioned it anywhere, but did you cut the wires yourself? And if so approximately how long did you make the 24pin wires?

My case isn't here yet but wanted to get a head start on sleeving.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> B, I just cycled through the thread to see if you mentioned it anywhere, but did you cut the wires yourself? And if so approximately how long did you make the 24pin wires?
> 
> My case isn't here yet but wanted to get a head start on sleeving.


The cables are around 10-12" long. The loom is all custom made by myself,along with the sleeving.

The I/O Panel is finished.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

What's the sleeved cable coming from the I/O area along the sound card?

Jeffinslaw


----------



## stickg1

Thanks for the response B. That little SpecialTech shroud is pretty cool, I like that. Is it painted or is it translucent with a glow?


----------



## topset

Subbed! Better late than never!

I only joined this forum a few hours ago, after seeing one of your builds in the "Post Your Rig" section of the RSI Forums. Having just bought an R9 290 and a new PSU (with the intention of crossfiring when funds allow) reading three of your build logs has made me want to buy a couple of waterblocks for the first time.

Problem is, I have no artistic vision or talent. The best I can manage is decent cable management!

Still, I'm glad you've linked me to this site - it seems like a great place to read and I already recognise a few usernames from over in the Star Citizen forums!

(Also a fellow Londoner, so wheeyy for being Daaahn Saaaaahf)


----------



## lee-turbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> What's the sleeved cable coming from the I/O area along the sound card?
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Should be usb cable for Aq6


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topset*
> 
> Subbed! Better late than never!
> 
> I only joined this forum a few hours ago, after seeing one of your builds in the "Post Your Rig" section of the RSI Forums. Having just bought an R9 290 and a new PSU (with the intention of crossfiring when funds allow) reading three of your build logs has made me want to buy a couple of waterblocks for the first time.
> 
> Problem is, I have no artistic vision or talent. The best I can manage is decent cable management!
> 
> Still, I'm glad you've linked me to this site - it seems like a great place to read and I already recognise a few usernames from over in the Star Citizen forums!
> 
> (Also a fellow Londoner, so wheeyy for being Daaahn Saaaaahf)


Welcome to the party Topset,you will learn a lot from this forum.
You are welcome to come over for a modding crash course or loop building,I have had a few 'locals' round for help before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lee-turbo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> What's the sleeved cable coming from the I/O area along the sound card?
> 
> Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> Should be usb cable for Aq6
Click to expand...

It is indeed,a right chunky,inflexible thing that it is....


----------



## crazysurfanz

Looking awesome as usual B. Love the IO shroud/panel.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Starting to rein in the Aquaero tentacle beast....

Its like a 1980's car alarm...it infiltrates the whole loom.....





The wiring is all done bar the flow meter,only the back plate,the last of the plumbing and the last of the hand cut graphics....So close I can taste it.


----------



## WiSK

Very much respect for getting the Aquaero so neat.









I'm considering leaving it out of my rig because, even if I was able to fit it somewhere, the wiring would be a nightmare


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Very much respect for getting the Aquaero so neat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm considering leaving it out of my rig because, even if I was able to fit it somewhere, the wiring would be a nightmare


I like the way this loom turned out,there is nowhere to hide the cables so it did need to look good.
Its very organic,a nice counterpoint to the angular case and extra bits.

Hand cutting scotchlite film is not a joy however.....


----------



## lee-turbo

Wondering how are you going to connect to loop
Currently are using almost the same setup as you exclude the custom res


----------



## B NEGATIVE

A little teaser for tomorrow.....





3M is <3


----------



## morencyam

That 3M stuff is really frickin cool. I might pick up some just for the neck of it to play around with. Maybe try to work it into my build somehow


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> That 3M stuff is really frickin cool. I might pick up some just for the neck of it to play around with. Maybe try to work it into my build somehow


Everything 3m make is amazing!

I was looking at a orange velvet wrap but I couldnt think of a good,clean way of using it...maybe next time eh?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Did you get a vinyl cutter???


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Did you get a vinyl cutter???


.........................yes.

I folded and got one. I didnt get the Cameo tho,I went for its little brother.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> .........................yes.
> 
> I folded and got one. I didnt get the Cameo tho,I went for its little brother.


Awesome man. Isn't the software surprisingly amazing and easy to use?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> .........................yes.
> 
> I folded and got one. I didnt get the Cameo tho,I went for its little brother.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome man. Isn't the software surprisingly amazing and easy to use?
Click to expand...

It is very good for an OEM soft,If you have PS then you never need to do the SVG upgrade too.

It took a bit of setting up with the 3M film tho,I have doubts on how long the blade will last cutting the 3M film as it has glass beads in it. A great purchase,saved me many hours of cutting,I did one whole side of the S3 by hand...I looked at it,from 2ft away it looked great but closer and you could see it was hand cut,it didnt have the lines quite right in the detail.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> It is very good for an OEM soft,If you have PS then you never need to do the SVG upgrade too.
> 
> It took a bit of setting up with the 3M film tho,I have doubts on how long the blade will last cutting the 3M film as it has glass beads in it. A great purchase,saved me many hours of cutting,I did one whole side of the S3 by hand...I looked at it,from 2ft away it looked great but closer and you could see it was hand cut,it didnt have the lines quite right in the detail.


Yeah, I truly expected the software to be mediocre at best, but man I was surprised how intuitive and deep it is, it does anything you want with maximum flexibility and ease.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> It is very good for an OEM soft,If you have PS then you never need to do the SVG upgrade too.
> 
> It took a bit of setting up with the 3M film tho,I have doubts on how long the blade will last cutting the 3M film as it has glass beads in it. A great purchase,saved me many hours of cutting,I did one whole side of the S3 by hand...I looked at it,from 2ft away it looked great but closer and you could see it was hand cut,it didnt have the lines quite right in the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I truly expected the software to be mediocre at best, but man I was surprised how intuitive and deep it is, it does anything you want with maximum flexibility and ease.
Click to expand...

Even snaffling jpegs is good,the hi/lo pass feature is very good if your patient.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Even snaffling jpegs is good,the hi/lo pass feature is very good if your patient.


Yup, a few of the patterns on the Titanfall build were traced directly from the jpeg image of the controller. So easy to do - plus the traced image becomes infinitely scalable - I never would have expected the included software to do even that. I've watched some videos on YouTube of some of the crazy creative stuff you can do with it, really incredible for the low cost. Someone could have shown me the features of the device and told me it cost $1,000 and I would have believed it. It's truly a no brainer purchase.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Even snaffling jpegs is good,the hi/lo pass feature is very good if your patient.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, a few of the patterns on the Titanfall build were traced directly from the jpeg image of the controller. So easy to do - plus the traced image becomes infinitely scalable - I never would have expected the included software to do even that. I've watched some videos on YouTube of some of the crazy creative stuff you can do with it, really incredible for the low cost. Someone could have shown me the features of the device and told me it cost $1,000 and I would have believed it. It's truly a no brainer purchase.
Click to expand...

For me,even with the features,for me the saving comes with the speed it does it. I can cut all of the stuff myself but at 10x the time but with 4/5 the accuracy and it shows with detailed stencils/stickies.



The logo is very simple,easily hand cut but the lettering,not so much..too many reference lines


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Everything 3m make is amazing!
> 
> I was looking at a orange velvet wrap but I couldnt think of a good,clean way of using it...maybe next time eh?


Orange you say? Now that really has me intrigued. Definitely going to have to look into that. Abd yes, 3M products are all amazing. We use a handful of different things from them at work


----------



## dman811

Cool little device there B Neg.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Cool little device there B Neg.


Thank James,he put me on to them along with TTL

So....some more graphics....

Im of mixed opinion on this,I think the typeface is too 'fat' myself....







Lots of transitional colour states with different lighting,half lighting makes for weird effects.

And something for the SSD...that will never be seen,,,,,Im wondering if I should get the full door window instead....





Cmon AquaC,get my backplate done so I can finish this thing!


----------



## wthenshaw

It looks puuuuuurddyyy


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> It looks puuuuuurddyyy


I woke up at 4am with the thought of how much I hate it...I made the noob mistake of getting all excited and just doing it rather than taking my time and getting it right...

Stripping off 3M film is a nightmare,the glue is soooo good. However,stripping it at 4am is worse....still its done now and the paint wasnt damaged like last time,the glue must not have grabbed properly.

Now back to the design board....thinner,subtle lettering rather than the block I had before...


----------



## fast_fate

I reckon the hassle of removing will be worth it.
Agree - like everyone that the font was too fat...
and maybe too tall also ?
Nice toy by the way - I can see it becoming quite handy


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> I reckon the hassle of removing will be worth it.
> Agree - like everyone that the font was too fat...
> and maybe too tall also ?
> Nice toy by the way - I can see it becoming quite handy


Changed....and better for it....

Much better!!!!

Far more...subtle and more inkeeping with the rest of the rig.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Yeah, way sleeker


----------



## dman811

I like it much more.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Yeah, way sleeker


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I like it much more.


The first font was the product of new toy syndrome.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I have been properly hounded for a video showing the effects off.

Im no cameraman but here is something.


----------



## morencyam

Oh yeah, that font is so much nicer. I'll have to watch that video when I get back to the computer. I've read how that stuff works, but I really want to see it in action


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Oh yeah, that font is so much nicer. I'll have to watch that video when I get back to the computer. I've read how that stuff works, but I really want to see it in action


What did you think? Looks great right?


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Yeah, way sleeker


this


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> What did you think? Looks great right?


Yeah, that's some really cool stuff. It matches the wallpaper in the background too


----------



## Jameswalt1

Definitely digging the effect in the video


----------



## skruffs01

Looks great







The effect of the 3M tape against the paint is amazing. Nice work!


----------



## LordSilver

The colour of the case is really too amazing.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Definitely digging the effect in the video


Photo's dont really explain it too well so I really needed to do a video.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> Looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The effect of the 3M tape against the paint is amazing. Nice work!












The effect is quite cool as the paint stays black when the tape lights up and reverses when the tap goes black. The effect is almost holographic in RL as the lit up tape 'hovers' off the paint work
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordSilver*
> 
> The colour of the case is really too amazing.


It is rather special,I can see some other cool paint being used in the future,this paint is nice because you can use any contrast colour you like.


----------



## Kokin

Thanks for the video, it's really nice to see it in action.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Thanks for the video, it's really nice to see it in action.


Photo's just dont really convey how it shifts,so many people were saying 'I prefer the black',I had to do it to show i wasnt playing silly buggers with Photoshop


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Photo's just dont really convey how it shifts,so many people were saying 'I prefer the black',I had to do it to show i wasnt playing silly buggers with Photoshop


Now I'm not so sure you're not just 'playing silly buggers' in Adobe Premiere Pro just to make me and others want to buy one of these magical decal cutter contraptions. It's got to be witchcraft or wizardry I tell you!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Photo's just dont really convey how it shifts,so many people were saying 'I prefer the black',I had to do it to show i wasnt playing silly buggers with Photoshop
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm not so sure you're not just 'playing silly buggers' in Adobe Premiere Pro just to make me and others want to buy one of these magical decal cutter contraptions. It's got to be witchcraft or wizardry I tell you!
Click to expand...



Im the worst 'shopper ever,I will stick to CAD thanks!


----------



## Kokin

AutoCAD + Solidworks <3


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> AutoCAD + Solidworks <3


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> AutoCAD + Solidworks <3


For me its CATIA and Solidworks...

Dassault FTW!!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

So while im still waiting for my Aqua C backplate...









The devil makes work for idle hands....in this instance in the form of a LAN shirt....every good LAN box needs a fragging shirt right?........._right_?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Uhhh, those colors are amazing on the shirt!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Uhhh, those colors are amazing on the shirt!


This is just a tester shirt,the proper one will have a lot more detail.

Easily the best £120 I have spent to date,such a cool gadget.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah that is pretty damn cool.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Im in this months MOTM on Bittech!

http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=274279

Vote for your favorite meglomaniac Dog!


----------



## dman811

Looked through them all, yours is still my favorite







Voted


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Thanks for the votes,it is a close one this time.

Well...while im still waiting for the AquaC backplate to arrive (its in the post) I decided to get the screen up and running.



Woooo!

Need to just nudge the screen to level it up tho but she is in and working even after all the poking and prodding its had.
Damn the paint needs a heavy polish....

Switchable lights....so cool.







Right.no more pics till the plate is in and the loop is finished.....Royal Mail,I R Disappoint.


----------



## dman811

What resolution is that screen? It's so cute.


----------



## daguardian

Wow, I can't believe I missed this.... what a project, truly inspirational!

Now I have some pages to catch up on


----------



## WiSK

Nice telly









OT - what make is that speaker you've got under your monitor?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Nice telly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT - what make is that speaker you've got under your monitor?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Wow, I can't believe I missed this.... what a project, truly inspirational!
> 
> Now I have some pages to catch up on


Its an original appfool iPod dock. I got it and a 30gb ipod for nothing.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Its an original appfool iPod dock. I got it and a 30gb ipod for nothing.


Jolly good


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Its an original appfool iPod dock. I got it and a 30gb ipod for nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Jolly good
Click to expand...

No one would actually pay for an Apple product would they?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Well then, isn't that just amazing!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> No one would actually pay for an Apple product would they?


Plenty of people I know do...


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> No one would actually pay for an Apple product would they?


I have to confess, I bought my son an iPod thing once...


----------



## rRansom

^ I'm guessing it was a hit?


----------



## wthenshaw

I'm guessing it wasn't all it's cracked up to be?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> No one would actually pay for an Apple product would they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to confess, I bought my son an iPod thing once...
Click to expand...

Ah,I see you did a factory reset then? XD

I am not a fan of the proprietary nature of Appfool products nor the second tier hardware at top tier prices but.......it has not let me down in the most awful environments,building sites are not forgiving on media players...


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Wow, I can't believe I missed this.... what a project, truly inspirational!
> 
> Now I have some pages to catch up on


You are here now and that's what matters!

Enjoy the log.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

My BACKPLATE HAS ARRIVED!!!!!111!!!!!!













Re did the graphics on the IO cover too







Now,finally,I can finish the loop off and the last bits and pieces.

Great success!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Finally!


----------



## WiSK

Woo! Yay!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Finally!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Woo! Yay!


It took so long to get to me I was seriously considering just making one instead....i only wanted it for the Active cooling bit....

Hopefully I can turn the switch on this this weekend.


----------



## DizZz

Damn that is sexy


----------



## DreadManD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> For me,even with the features,for me the saving comes with the speed it does it. I can cut all of the stuff myself but at 10x the time but with 4/5 the accuracy and it shows with detailed stencils/stickies.
> 
> 
> 
> The logo is very simple,easily hand cut but the lettering,not so much..too many reference lines


Superb build man. I wish I had this when I was doing my build. I did my stencils by hand. Now that I know and I will try to get one for my next build. I really like your custom work with the GPU Block and the paint-vinyl combo.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadManD*
> 
> Superb build man. I wish I had this when I was doing my build. I did my stencils by hand. Now that I know and I will try to get one for my next build. I really like your custom work with the GPU Block and the paint-vinyl combo.


I think I may need to check out your log.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Loop time!

A nice day for it too!

So......















The tube running along the back has 6 bends in it....nightmare but it looks good tucked up like that


----------



## dman811

Now it's packed! Looking awesome though!


----------



## WiSK

Looking good


----------



## DreadManD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> The tube running along the back has 6 bends in it....nightmare but it looks good tucked up like that


Great work on your tubing. I know that feeling. One of my tubes is 24" with 7 bends and you only see one bend because 90% of it is hidden.


----------



## Kokin

Omega good job!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Now it's packed! Looking awesome though!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Looking good


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadManD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> The tube running along the back has 6 bends in it....nightmare but it looks good tucked up like that
> 
> 
> 
> Great work on your tubing. I know that feeling. One of my tubes is 24" with 7 bends and you only see one bend because 90% of it is hidden.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Omega good job!


Im debating whether to put the beer down and get the air test kit out.........

I really want to fill it up and turn the key!


----------



## YP5 Toronto

fill it..power it up..... can not wait any longer....


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Im debating whether to put the beer down ...










What a novel idea!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Fill it!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Ok Ok!

Due to public demand,we are going hardcore no airtest style......

And it looks GOOOD!!!

Smoked blocks and white coolant is mint,the coolant is a bit wishy washy tho,needs more 'body'......any coolant fanatics are welcome to chime in.









I really need to buff the paint......like seriously.















So the final things to do:

Wire the pump into 3 pin.

Wire the flowmeter in.

Clean it like a pro!

Final artistic shots and video.


----------



## WiSK

That reservoir looks great with that milk in it. So glad you convinced me to get some acrylic glue


----------



## PCModderMike

Wowza that's looking good. Glad I stumbled in here, it's been too long.
I probably missed it, but what coolant are you using? Mayhems or Ice Dragon, figuring one of the two?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I couldn't find any Ice dragon so I had to use Micks gear.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

so much sex.... smexy.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Looks wonderful


----------



## fast_fate

Fantastic


----------



## Hasty

Love it!
Especially the cool painting, the custom reservoir and the milk.


----------



## daguardian

Looks great!!

Look forward to seeing the "final artistic shots"









I didn't know that going without an air-test was hardcore, guess my first ever watercooled build - no air test, dual loop, external rad and Tri-fire was hardcore after all


----------



## B NEGATIVE

You should airtest every loop before filling if you want to be certain its all solid.


----------



## SgtSnipey

Ok i guess I'm a noob whats air test?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

1/4" union>air pressure gauge>1/4" Schrader valve.

Hook it up to a spare port and pump the loop full of air to about 10psi,disconnect the pump and leave it a few hours.
If the pressure has dropped then you have a leak. To find the leak,listen for the air or wipe some bubble making fluid around the joints,bubbles will form on leaky fittings/blocks.

Mess and hassle free.


----------



## daguardian

I see , so the air test is better and cleaner and less risky than doing an external leak test, correct?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Yes,nothing needs come out,everything is tested in situ.


----------



## SgtSnipey

Wow Ive done that with pluming never thought to do it for my loop.

I'm A Noob LOLZ


----------



## B NEGATIVE

The bit that everybody has been waiting for...the final pics.

Go easy on me,im no David Bailey......





























I would like to thank:
Bitspower International Co., Ltd.
SpecialTech UK Water Cooling
Lutro0 Customs
Monsoon
and not forgetting the guys at PARVUM!

You guys really made it what it is and I cant thank you enough.

Video to come showing the IR on/off and various screen stuff.

Please feel free to comment as always.


----------



## wthenshaw

Excellent work here, great build as always


----------



## sdmf74

very cool


----------



## socketus

You may not be David Bailey, but you are B NEG. Another great piece of work added to the canon. Takes a CL case to new levels of design ... hope that vid catches it all, CLOS3 IMPACT is about so many facets of w/c .. and yet its a design that anyone can appreciate. From the cosmetics to the layout .... I just can't say it in words.

I would certainly love to see it in person and witness its working manner. There ought to be some kind of front page links with PICS ... tons of PICS :







:


----------



## Friction

Damn that is sexy!


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Excellent job my friend. You're a true inspiration to us all here on OCN. I look forward to each and every unique build that you do. No doubt your next project will shock and amaze us all, once again.









And seeing as you have the resources both at home and through the various suppliers and fabricators in your area, I'd love to see you take on a computer table or wall mounted build, just to shake things up a bit and add to your already impressive resume of builds.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Luvin it.

I do wonder just how big and strong your CPU & GPU are feeling now that they 'Got Milk'. ?
Have you had a chance to get them a physical yet?


----------



## DerComissar

The Aquaero, custom reservoir, and the "tv" in the ped., they're all so beautifully integrated into the build.
That amazing paint compliments the whole works, even flowing into that lovely R9 290 block.
Absolutely magnificent.
Rep+


----------



## Jameswalt1

Lovely!


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

That wiring job, those rings of steel







&#8230; I'll go check, I think my pants are wet.


----------



## daguardian

It all works so well together, great job


----------



## PuffinMyLye

How are your temps considering you the only ventilation you have in the actual S3 is the back exhaust fan? I'm wondering because I want to get a top window on mine was well but I'm concerned I just won't have enough ventilation in my case (I'll have a front intake rad where you have your res).


----------



## gdubc

Congrats on the recognition from Forbes!


----------



## dman811

You too B-Neg? First Hanover now you, big congrats


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Congrats on the recognition from Forbes!


Wait... What the WHAT?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Congrats on the recognition from Forbes!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... What the WHAT?
Click to expand...

Hot on the heels of Bittech MOTM.,...

http://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2014/06/30/the-3-most-incredible-pcs-of-june-2014/


----------



## Jeronbernal

wish i had your skillset and toolset b neg


----------



## gdubc

^I know, right? For his next build's case he will be forging the metals himself....


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> ^I know, right? For his next build's case he will be forging the metals himself....


No..not yet....

Lets just say im first this time.....



Its on its way from InWin as we speak.....

Im seriously considering a CL for the SR2 tho.


----------



## KipH

Good job finally finishing. Tha'ts the hard part eh.
Forbes! Wow.

InWin makes a nice case. Can't wait.


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> The bit that everybody has been waiting for...the final pics.
> 
> Go easy on me,im no David Bailey......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to thank:
> Bitspower International Co., Ltd.
> SpecialTech UK Water Cooling
> Lutro0 Customs
> Monsoon
> and not forgetting the guys at PARVUM!
> 
> You guys really made it what it is and I cant thank you enough.
> 
> Video to come showing the IR on/off and various screen stuff.
> 
> 
> Please feel free to comment as always.


Well done B







Very sleak


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Hot on the heels of Bittech MOTM.,...
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2014/06/30/the-3-most-incredible-pcs-of-june-2014/


PC build aside, that's one hell of a reference to add to your professional resume.

_Hiring Manager: So, it looks like you have the work experience for the job. What else can you tell me about yourself?

B Negative: Besides helping little old ladies across the street, I've been recognized by Forbes magazine as one of the top PC builders in the world._


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> PC build aside, that's one hell of a reference to add to your professional resume.
> 
> _Hiring Manager: So, it looks like you have the work experience for the job. What else can you tell me about yourself?
> 
> B Negative: Besides helping little old ladies across the street, I've been recognized by Forbes magazine as one of the top PC builders in the world._


I like it.


----------



## PCModderMike

Great


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Good news for those in the UK and want to see this rig!

ASUS have chosen my rig to display on their stand at Insomnia 52 and will be there all weekend.

Great success!


----------



## daguardian

Congratz! Your build deserves to be shown-off


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Next will be the Nobel Prize.


----------



## Jameswalt1




----------



## B NEGATIVE

Man cave has been redecorated against my will......


----------



## dman811

Man cave is beautiful, you should post it here.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

A new start for a new build,Thanks ASUS UK!









Log up very soon!


----------



## dman811

Link it when it's up?


----------



## wthenshaw

This just in, once again @Jameswalt1 and @B Negative battle head to head in the build log war.


----------



## kimoswabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> This just in, once again @Jameswalt1 and @B Negative battle head to head in the build log war.


Say wut? Robocop is doing another build?


----------



## morencyam

Dat CPU Block. Probably my favorite looking block ever. Such a shame MIPS closed their doors


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Dat CPU Block. Probably my favorite looking block ever. Such a shame MIPS closed their doors


Indeed, it doesn't get much better than that. The only one that tops it for me as a personal favorite is the old Aquacomputer Cryos XT di:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## morencyam

I feel like that would have fit perfectly in your Robocop build. Personally, I'm not a big fan of plexi tops. I do like the other versions of the Cryos though


----------



## DizZz

MIPS


----------



## wthenshaw

MIPS!!!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I have had that MIPS block for ages looking for the right build and this one promises to be the best yet!


----------



## dman811

Is that even possible?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Is that even possible?


Of course!
The day I stop progressing is the day I stop modding.


----------



## dman811

Ya, I know, I was only teasing


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Dat CPU Block. Probably my favorite looking block ever. Such a shame MIPS closed their doors
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, it doesn't get much better than that. The only one that tops it for me as a personal favorite is the old Aquacomputer Cryos XT di:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Had one of those too......



Such a nice block,really well finished.
Not the best performer in the world tho.


----------



## fast_fate

Did someone say Iceforce








Just whacked one of for a restriction test if anyone interested.



B- smashing job on the build and congrats on the well deserved exposure








Look forward to seeing what you getting up to next.
Can't complain about the teaser that you gave out already.
Cheers Mate


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Did someone say Iceforce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just whacked one of for a restriction test if anyone interested.
> 
> 
> 
> B- smashing job on the build and congrats on the well deserved exposure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to seeing what you getting up to next.
> Can't complain about the teaser that you gave out already.
> Cheers Mate


Its going to be a squeeze and a lesson in rad management.
The basis is a In Win ITX D frame but converted to mATX,the mobo tray is 20mm thick with all the wiring running thru it plus the res and pump hidden inside it.
I have 35X's that have never been in a rig so I want to use them.
Hopefully I can convince ASUS to part with a pair of 295's....otherwise its a pair of 780ti's.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Also spotted 250gb Intel ssd's going for £70 so 3 of those have been ordered.


----------



## OrangeClockwerk

Followed this one since it started, I think it came out awesome, I think my favorites part are the paint and the GPU block mod you made. Nice work Daniel.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Shots at i52 before the morning invasion.





Got mad feedback and 15 purchase requests in under 2 hours on the first day!

I know some were interested in this case.....



Let me tell you this,no picture does this case justice,its Bang and Olfsen good!!

And for my new case....



New log up next week and a second log in a few more weeks!!


----------



## wthenshaw

Two new logs from James and the promise of another two from B NEGATIVE.

Is it Christmas yet?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Two new logs from James and the promise of another two from B NEGATIVE.
> 
> Is it Christmas yet?


James and Me are doing the same case from a new casemaker.

NDA means no more info tho.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> James and Me are doing the same case from a new casemaker.
> 
> NDA means no more info tho.


Awesome, interested to see different but awesome approaches to the case!


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> James and Me are doing the same case from a new casemaker.
> 
> NDA means no more info tho.


count me in, i'm under same NDA as you and James
cant wait to see what you will do with it

and the S type case is simply a piece of art


----------



## pathfindercod

You guys stop teasing us publicly!!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> James and Me are doing the same case from a new casemaker.
> 
> NDA means no more info tho.












Should be really a really fun build - did you get a chance to touch one yet (the case)? It's sounding like the quality is outstanding...


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> James and Me are doing the same case from a new casemaker.
> 
> NDA means no more info tho.
> 
> 
> 
> count me in, i'm under same NDA as you and James
> cant wait to see what you will do with it
> 
> and the S type case is simply a piece of art
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> James and Me are doing the same case from a new casemaker.
> 
> NDA means no more info tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be really a really fun build - did you get a chance to touch one yet (the case)? It's sounding like the quality is outstanding...
Click to expand...

The trinity of evil has risen!

Muahahahahahahaaaaaaa!!


----------



## daguardian

Jameswalt1 and B NEGATIVE doing a joint build


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Jameswalt1 and B NEGATIVE doing a joint build


Not quite,James,Snef and Myself are doing the 3 promotional rigs,one for each region.

And you are in for a pleasant experience,Mine is William Gibson inspired.......


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Not quite,James,Snef and Myself are doing the 3 promotional rigs,one for each region.
> 
> And you are in for a pleasant experience,Mine is *William Gibson* inspired.......


Oh! This is going to be epic indeed


----------



## Tempest2000

Scanning through, I wasn't able to find the answer to my question:

What brand/model is that little screen you're using? I've been looking for one to fit in 5.25 bays.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest2000*
> 
> Scanning through, I wasn't able to find the answer to my question:
> 
> What brand/model is that little screen you're using? I've been looking for one to fit in 5.25 bays.


Speak to Coolmiester on the Specialtech forums,he has an order coming very soon.

I use slightly bigger screens that wont fit a drive bay,his fit no problem.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Voting open!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1506101/ocn-mod-of-the-month-august-2014-sponsored-class-voting-now-live/0_20


----------



## B NEGATIVE

So,im in Bit-techs MOTY!

http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/2014/12/23/bit-tech-mod-of-the-year-2014/1

A very big deal,cast a vote if its worth it.

Also,im in January's Custom PC.....with Magoo!


----------



## dman811

Great job there, Daniel.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> So,im in Bit-techs MOTY!
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/2014/12/23/bit-tech-mod-of-the-year-2014/1
> 
> A very big deal,cast a vote if its worth it.
> 
> Also,im in January's Custom PC.....with Magoo!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Voted.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Thanks Guys,I really appreciate it,it doesnt get much tougher than BT's MOTY...as the rigs you see entered are pretty amazing.


----------



## Jim-CL

Incredible work Daniel. Well deserved!!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> Incredible work Daniel. Well deserved!!


----------



## onevoicewild

Good work B, your still one of the best!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Wow,it was rated as one of the best 30 rigs of 2014 by Forbes!...against solid competition too!

http://www.forbes.com/pictures/fkim45gdmd/18-clos3-impact/


----------



## morencyam

Congrats! I guarantee the custom res and mounted screen had a lot to do with that. Nonetheless, a very nice build worthy of recognition. I think I'd prefer to have Lumo for myself though. Dat case and dat paint job


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Congrats! I guarantee the custom res and mounted screen had a lot to do with that. Nonetheless, a very nice build worthy of recognition. I think I'd prefer to have Lumo for myself though. Dat case and dat paint job


Its pretty unique. They have the CL build quality but a completely different take on the function/form ratio. In Win and Case Labs are very much on my go-to list


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> In Win and Case Labs are very much on my go-to list


Don't they come to you now?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> In Win and Case Labs are very much on my go-to list
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they come to you now?
Click to expand...

Lol,I have had discussions with both companies about projects but I'm not conceited enough to think they are nursing a semi for me...


----------



## Spenning

so i just read through the whole thread, and this is what I got out of it :

1: This is one of the best mods in the world.
2: Your painting skills are excellent,
3: Every update is +rep for you
4 The day you stop getting better, is the day you will stop modding. You will end up making a watercooled city, complete with a batcave and fortress.
5: You're not afraid to try new things, and you're made of money.

and I say this with respect, B-, you have made a build so beautiful that I actually cried.
you have inspired me to make a custom case and start modding.
In these two years I have been lurking without an account I have somehow missed this.

all in all:


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> so i just read through the whole thread, and this is what I got out of it :
> 
> 1: This is one of the best mods in the world.
> 2: Your painting skills are excellent,
> 3: Every update is +rep for you
> 4 The day you stop getting better, is the day you will stop modding. You will end up making a watercooled city, complete with a batcave and fortress.
> 5: You're not afraid to try new things, and you're made of money.
> 
> and I say this with respect, B-, you have made a build so beautiful that I actually cried.
> you have inspired me to make a custom case and start modding.
> In these two years I have been lurking without an account I have somehow missed this.
> 
> all in all:


Thanks!

Im not made of money tho,a lot of saving and searching for good deals made this possible.

But thanks,I apprieciate you coming and posting on an older build,I use her still everyday...when im not playing with LUMO.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I see the last post was relative to the one I decided to input here. If only I could have started the hobby in 2013 when you were involved with the S3. I have already finished one (you might know) but I need another and have been thinking of the pedestal posibilities. Finally going through you log was really... really a trip to another realm.

Appreciate the Ride.









TCO

(Had a slow afternoon, so I just read all 32 pages, eh. why Not right? )


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I see the last post was relative to the one I decided to input here. If only I could have started the hobby in 2013 when you were involved with the S3. I have already finished one (you might know) but I need another and have been thinking of the pedestal posibilities. Finally going through you log was really... really a trip to another realm.
> 
> Appreciate the Ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO
> 
> (Had a slow afternoon, so I just read all 32 pages, eh. why Not right? )


Now thats dedication!

Thanks TCO,im glad you liked it!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I finished frosting it and im happy with it now,i did derp a little and weld a piece the wrong way round tho I noticed....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yeah...my derp is......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot......


Hey B,

was going through this log again. Still one of my favorites builds. I could not find a good shot on how you fixed/secured the reservoir in place. Do you have any shots showing how you fixed?


----------

